# BIKE BUILD OFF CHALLENGE!



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Let's make this shit happen fokkers!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm up for it


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

shit comon Big Darren, step to the plate fokker...TonyO is ready and has his building gloves on... :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was waiting for this to happen after I sat and went through 67 pages of wickeds topic....boy was I bored, and yes.....GET IT ON BOYZ lol...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 07:28 PM~9438745
> *Let's make this shit happen fokkers!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY FOKKER YOUR A COUPLE DAYS LATE I WILL NOT WAIST MY TIME HAVING A BUILD OFF IT IS NOT WORTH SHIT TO ME :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:34 PM~9438787
> *HEY FOKKER YOUR A COUPLE DAYS LATE I WILL NOT WAIST MY TIME HAVING A BUILD OFF IT IS NOT WORTH SHIT TO ME :uh:
> *


why not man? It would give you exposure for your buisiness and shit...Comon now don't chicken out...You look like you can't build shit when you react like that ... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 12 2007, 08:33 PM~9438782
> *I was waiting for this to happen after I sat and went through 67 pages of wickeds topic....boy was I bored, and yes.....GET IT ON BOYZ lol...
> *


fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:34 PM~9438787
> *HEY FOKKER YOUR A COUPLE DAYS LATE I WILL NOT WAIST MY TIME HAVING A BUILD OFF IT IS NOT WORTH SHIT TO ME :uh:
> *


theres nothing more satifying than showing off your products..make a good cover for the flyers!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 08:38 PM~9438819
> *theres nothing more satifying than showing off your products..make a good cover for the flyers!!!
> *


hell yeah man...Positive things will come out of this...Only a bad buisiness man would back out of a challenge like that!!!! Comon D, step up to the plate fokker!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 07:36 PM~9438806
> *why not man? It would give you exposure for your buisiness and shit...Comon now don't chicken out...You look like you can't build shit when you react like that ... :0
> *


HOMIE SORRY I DO NOT NEED THE FAME I LET MY CUSTOMERS PARTS SKEAP FOR THEM SELF  AND AS FAR AS BUILDING BIKES I DO NOT BUILD BIKES HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 07:38 PM~9438819
> *theres nothing more satifying than showing off your products..make a good cover for the flyers!!!
> *


DUDE I WILL HAVE THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:44 PM~9438875
> *HOMIE SORRY I DO NOT NEED THE FAME I LET MY CUSTOMERS PARTS SKEAP FOR THEM SELF    AND AS FAR AS BUILDING BIKES I DO NOT BUILD BIKES HOMIE
> *


You don't build bikes?????????????????? WTF???????????????????? It's like a guy saying he wants to teach english but can't make complete sentences in english...Comon now D, make this happen bro...You look like you're scared of TonyO beating your ass bad... :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 07:47 PM~9438902
> *You don't build bikes?????????????????? WTF???????????????????? It's like a guy saying he wants to teach english but can't make complete sentences in english...Comon now D, make this happen bro...You look like you're scared of TonyO beating your ass bad... :wow:
> *


NAH HOMIE I JUST DO NOT BUILD BIKES ANYMORE I SELL THE PARTS I KNOW WTF I AN TALKING BUT HEY WHAT CAN I SAY I AM DONE WITH BIKES IT IS TIME TO LET MY FAMILY HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:46 PM~9438890
> *DUDE I WILL HAVE THE PARTS :biggrin:
> *


Let's have at least a build up challenge of crazy cut bike parts at least (quality and engineering of parts)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 07:44 PM~9438875
> *HOMIE SORRY I DO NOT NEED THE FAME I LET MY CUSTOMERS PARTS SKEAP FOR THEM SELF    AND AS FAR AS BUILDING BIKES I DO NOT BUILD BIKES HOMIE
> *


But justdeez desines those not you. this is your chance you come up with your own designs and show every one what your about


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:49 PM~9438917
> *NAH HOMIE I JUST DO NOT BUILD BIKES ANYMORE I SELL THE PARTS I KNOW WTF I AN TALKING BUT HEY WHAT CAN I SAY I AM DONE WITH BIKES IT IS TIME TO LET MY FAMILY HAVE FUN  :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnn... :0


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 06:50 PM~9438928
> *But justdeez desines those not you. this is your chance you come up with your own designs and show every one what your about
> *


x2 cmon homie this will be a bad showdown :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:50 PM~9438928
> *But justdeez desines those not you. this is your chance you come up with your own designs and show every one what your about
> *


exactly...TonyO and Taco have their building gloves on...You can't just back down like a beeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhh... :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 07:50 PM~9438928
> *But justdeez desines those not you. this is your chance you come up with your own designs and show every one what your about
> *


BUT JUSTDEEZ DID DESIGN SOME BUT NOT ALL HOMIE :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 07:55 PM~9438980
> *BUT JUSTDEEZ DID DESIGN SOME BUT NOT ALL HOMIE :uh:
> *


you are saying you designed a few of those parts?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:55 PM~9438980
> *BUT JUSTDEEZ DID DESIGN SOME BUT NOT ALL HOMIE :uh:
> *


then step up fokker...Take the challenge...Don't be a beshhhhhhhh D... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:56 PM~9438988
> *you are saying you designed a few of those parts?
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 07:56 PM~9438988
> *you are saying you designed a few of those parts?
> *


YES I HAD HOMIES AND CUSTOMERS DESIGN THEM AND HAD JUSTDEEZ .CAD THEM :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Where is TonyO????????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

BUT I HAVE ALWAYS GAVE JUSTDEEZ PROPS ON HIS WORK HE DOES EVERYONE OF MY .CAD'S


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:01 PM~9439027
> *YES I HAD HOMIES AND CUSTOMERS DESIGN THEM AND HAD JUSTDEEZ .CAD THEM  :biggrin:
> *


did you designe a few of them?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9439037
> *did you designe a few of them?
> *


YES I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

BUT I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC IT IS A WAIST OF SPACE LATER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

which ones seriously?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:06 PM~9439086
> *BUT I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC IT IS A WAIST OF SPACE LATER
> *


I guess some one doesn't have the


resources,motivation,innervation,experience,heart,drive,ability,imagination

to stand up to Tony and take this challenge :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:07 PM~9439103
> *I guess some one doesn't have the
> resources,motivation,innervation,experience,heart,drive,ability,imagination
> 
> ...



no FUN    

DAMN DARREN I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOU WOULD TAKE THAT CHALLENGE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I think Big D is scared to get clowned... :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i love how everyone is worryed about me damn look i do not need the fame my customers rep my shit thats all that matters


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

take the poll fokkers... :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379322


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

You have already voted in this poll


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 05:18 AM~9439245
> *damn i love how everyone is worryed about me damn look i do not need the fame my customers rep my shit thats all that matters
> *


Umm yeah ok so that's your reason out of it?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 08:14 PM~9439200
> *no FUN
> 
> DAMN DARREN I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOU WOULD TAKE THAT CHALLENGE
> *


dude out of everyone oon here you know everything going on :biggrin: i could care less about a bike build off :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9439245
> *damn i love how everyone is worryed about me damn look i do not need the fame my customers rep my shit thats all that matters
> *


its not about fame. its about self respect. damn d grow some balls. LOL seriously bro. its not that hard to put tony on his knees. at least get your lady in here to back you up. I know she luvs drama like a fat kid luv cake. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:18 PM~9439245
> *damn i love how everyone is worryed about me damn look i do not need the fame my customers rep my shit thats all that matters
> *


ba hum bug


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9439200
> *no FUN
> 
> DAMN DARREN I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOU WOULD TAKE THAT CHALLENGE
> *


very disapointing...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9439249
> *take the poll fokkers... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379322
> *


hey if you are worryed about it so much you can have the build off :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9439282
> *ba hum bug
> *


LMAO wheres that frome


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 04:50 AM~9438928
> *But justdeez desines those not you. this is your chance you come up with your own designs and show every one what your about
> *


oh snap :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:06 PM~9439086
> *BUT I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC IT IS A WAIST OF SPACE LATER
> *


wtf is later???? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 PM~9439280
> *its not about fame. its about self respect. damn d grow some balls. LOL seriously bro. its not that hard to put tony on his knees. at least get your lady in here to back you up. I know she luvs drama like a fat kid luv cake. :biggrin:
> *


<<< :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9439290
> *LMAO wheres that frome
> *


scrooge


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9439285
> *hey if you are worryed about it so much you can have the build off  :biggrin:
> *


I'm into cars and I'm not the one who was called out!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 05:20 AM~9439280
> *its not about fame. its about self respect. damn d grow some balls. LOL seriously bro. its not that hard to put tony on his knees. at least get your lady in here to back you up. I know she luvs drama like a fat kid luv cake. :biggrin:
> *


She love cake too cuz she's kinda beefy herself


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: show-bound, juangotti, 73monte, TonyO, titslover, abel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9439275
> *dude out of everyone oon here you know everything going on  :biggrin: i could care less about a bike build off :biggrin:
> *


bff's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 PM~9439280
> *its not about fame. its about self respect. damn d grow some balls. LOL seriously bro. its not that hard to put tony on his knees. at least get your lady in here to back you up. I know she luvs drama like a fat kid luv cake. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

shit the vote is 7-0...That doesn't look good at all D...Comon bro, stop hiding and stept up fokker... :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

how did it jump to 79 votes?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

nice a place to whore!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 12 2007, 09:28 PM~9439364
> *nice a place to whore!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 09:28 PM~9439362
> *how did it jump to 79 votes?
> *


people voted like crazy bro...Looks like big D is scared of you...Looks like you scared him to death with that challenge... :0


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I VOTED NO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin D was owning like crazy a couple days ago. now its like he cant come up with anything to say. crazy!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 05:30 AM~9439394
> *people voted like crazy bro...Looks like big D is scared of you...Looks like you scared him to death with that challenge... :0
> *


Consider his ass TonyOWNED


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 12 2007, 09:30 PM~9439392
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh: look at mr smilley! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 12 2007, 09:36 PM~9439428
> *:uh:  look at mr smilley! :biggrin:
> *


look at mr. banned for whoring :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 12 2007, 09:38 PM~9439445
> *look at mr. banned for whoring  :biggrin:
> *



you scared!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 12 2007, 09:40 PM~9439459
> *you scared!
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 12 2007, 09:44 PM~9439475
> *:0
> *



dont play that game with me jay!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 09:34 PM~9439417
> *Consider his ass TonyOWNED
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

time out if there was a buildoff it wouldnt be tonyo only it would be me too and that means i would be doing all the work tony o willfund it and i do the building thats how it works simple as that


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 06:52 PM~9438949
> *exactly...TonyO and Taco have their building gloves on...You can't just back down like a beeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhh... :0
> *


been ready always am ready always will be see the way i think the buildoff should be is a semi custom frame with parts engraving dont count for shit in this buildoff cause neither one of us do engraving im so down for it frame has to be madeby both teams no mr 3d work or anyone elses work.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

81-2....DAMN I WAS GON 10 MINS...

NEVER SEEN RESULTS OF THIS MANNER...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*here Tony beat me he is the better shop lmfao*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 08:57 PM~9439615
> *81-2....DAMN I WAS GON 10 MINS...
> 
> NEVER SEEN RESULTS OF THIS MANNER...
> *


*here Tony beat me he is the better shop lmfao*


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

there isnt 84 people in the bike forum




what chance would he stand with tonyo pulling in his RO buddys? 




:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 09:48 PM~9439506
> *time out if there was a buildoff it wouldnt be tonyo only it would be me too and that means i would be doing all the work tony o willfund it and i do the building thats how it works simple as that
> *


that's cool Taco... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes [ 833 ] ** [99.76%]
no [ 2 ] ** [0.24%]\
now thats bull shit. mod has got to be fucking with it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9439674
> *there isnt 84 people in the bike forum
> what chance would he stand with tonyo pulling in his RO buddys?
> :uh:
> *


got that right


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

backing down D...Shit a lot of people on here will be disapointed...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

winner gets to keep losers bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 12 2007, 09:02 PM~9439674
> *there isnt 84 people in the bike forum
> what chance would he stand with tonyo pulling in his RO buddys?
> :uh:
> *


lmfao 

damn the haters out crazy tonight lmfao fuck'em


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Did any 1 else see the poll jump. scr prnt it just in case. wtf was that?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell i have not even voted yet lmfao


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2007, 09:04 PM~9439697
> *got that right
> *


i know i got that right 



RO is like a gang of negroids they cant fight fair 


take that anyway you want


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey dave i still get orders cause people know the truth alot of people read this shit and i am sorry but it is not worth it to me right now sorry i have more better thangs in my life to do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:10 PM~9439755
> *hey dave i still get orders cause people know the truth alot of people read this shit and i am sorry but it is not worth it to me right now sorry i have more better thangs in my life to do
> *


there is not that many people on lil to order custom cut prices. seriously d quit exaggerating


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:08 PM~9439732
> *Did any 1 else see the poll jump. scr prnt it just in case. wtf was that?
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I SAY THE UNVAILING SHOULD BE IN SAN BERNADINO OR IN VEGAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9439790
> *:uh:
> *


I know I think a mod was fucking with it seriously. thats what it said for like 20 seconds. I dont think it is a fair poll anymore


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9439789
> *there is not that many people on lil to order custom cut prices. seriously d quit exaggerating
> *


 no but they do have friends just ask MR.559 he has sent me a couple jobs  and people who has read the fourm and seen my number and parts so yea i stau pretty busy homie and i have myspace


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

UM NO COMMENT ON MR 559


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:13 PM~9439799
> *I know I think a mod was fucking with it seriously. thats what it said for like 20 seconds. I dont think it is a fair poll anymore
> *


you think lmfao


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GILLY CALL ANIGGA UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

3 Members: RO-BC, ripsta85, *MR.559* :wave: :wave: one of my best salemen


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMNIT RUBBER DUCKY YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME STUPID SHIT TO SAY SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE I SEWRIOUSLY AM CALLIN YOU OUT NOW FOR A BEAT DOWN NO SHIT MAN YOU KEEP INSULTING OUR FAMILY AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT IN ANY TOPIC SON I WILL BREAK YOU IN HALF AND THATS REAL TALK IM THE ONE YA GOTTA LEAST WORRY ABOUT BESIDES ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS WHO WOULD LOVE TO WHOOP UP ON THAT ASS SO HOW BOUT IT FUCKER YOU AND ME THROW DOWN OR WHAT AT A SHOW AT A PARK ANYWHERE U WANT IM BEIN SERIOUS YOU PIECE OIF SHIT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:58 PM~9439627
> *here Tony beat me he is the better shop lmfao
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 10:10 PM~9439755
> *hey dave i still get orders cause people know the truth alot of people read this shit and i am sorry but it is not worth it to me right now sorry i have more better thangs in my life to do
> *


I'm not doing this to hurt your buisiness...Just thought you would step up and do this thing but I guess I was wrong... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 10:12 PM~9439791
> *I SAY THE UNVAILING SHOULD BE IN SAN BERNADINO OR IN VEGAS
> *


Vegas bro...The show of shows!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9439886
> *I'm not doing this to hurt your buisiness...Just thought you would step up and do this thing but I guess I was wrong... :uh:
> *


well i said NO this first post so why keep going on :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yawn


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 10:20 PM~9439869
> *DAMNIT RUBBER DUCKY YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME STUPID SHIT TO SAY SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE I SEWRIOUSLY AM CALLIN YOU OUT NOW FOR A BEAT DOWN NO SHIT MAN YOU KEEP INSULTING OUR FAMILY AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT IN ANY TOPIC SON I WILL BREAK YOU IN HALF AND THATS REAL TALK IM THE ONE YA GOTTA LEAST WORRY ABOUT BESIDES ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS WHO WOULD LOVE TO WHOOP UP ON THAT ASS SO HOW BOUT IT FUCKER YOU AND ME THROW DOWN OR WHAT AT A SHOW AT A PARK ANYWHERE U WANT IM BEIN SERIOUS YOU PIECE OIF SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn 833..wtf

i didn't even see that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 09:23 PM~9439907
> *yawn
> *


x2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 PM~9439869
> *DAMNIT RUBBER DUCKY YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME STUPID SHIT TO SAY SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE I SEWRIOUSLY AM CALLIN YOU OUT NOW FOR A BEAT DOWN NO SHIT MAN YOU KEEP INSULTING OUR FAMILY AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT IN ANY TOPIC SON I WILL BREAK YOU IN HALF AND THATS REAL TALK IM THE ONE YA GOTTA LEAST WORRY ABOUT BESIDES ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS WHO WOULD LOVE TO WHOOP UP ON THAT ASS SO HOW BOUT IT FUCKER YOU AND ME THROW DOWN OR WHAT AT A SHOW AT A PARK ANYWHERE U WANT IM BEIN SERIOUS YOU PIECE OIF SHIT
> *



1419 9th street cottage hills illinois 62018


this weekend 



:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 09:25 PM~9439933
> *damn 833..wtf
> 
> i didn't even see that shit
> *


thats why I screen shotted it. weird huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9439933
> *damn 833..wtf
> 
> i didn't even see that shit
> *


whats 833?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 10:27 PM~9439963
> *whats 833?
> *


the poll had that many votes a minute ago


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:08 PM~9439732
> *Did any 1 else see the poll jump. scr prnt it just in case. wtf was that?
> 
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9439869
> *DAMNIT RUBBER DUCKY YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME STUPID SHIT TO SAY SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE I SEWRIOUSLY AM CALLIN YOU OUT NOW FOR A BEAT DOWN NO SHIT MAN YOU KEEP INSULTING OUR FAMILY AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT IN ANY TOPIC SON I WILL BREAK YOU IN HALF AND THATS REAL TALK IM THE ONE YA GOTTA LEAST WORRY ABOUT BESIDES ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS WHO WOULD LOVE TO WHOOP UP ON THAT ASS SO HOW BOUT IT FUCKER YOU AND ME THROW DOWN OR WHAT AT A SHOW AT A PARK ANYWHERE U WANT IM BEIN SERIOUS YOU PIECE OIF SHIT
> *


im there :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 10:22 PM~9439899
> *well i said NO this first post so why keep going on  :uh:
> *


veryyyyyyyyyyyy disapointing...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my desigh, justdeez cad and wicked cut :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9439933
> *damn 833..wtf
> 
> i didn't even see that shit
> *


u know rubbery ducky aint scared to get a beat down


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2007, 08:36 PM~9440034
> *my desigh, justdeez cad and wicked cut :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm sorry..but the lines and curves on that thing are so crooked and inconsistent it's not even funny


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2007, 10:37 PM~9440044
> *thanks
> *



look good!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I didnt notice that untill you ponted it out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*damn.. if d doesnt want to do it.. then let it be.. get off the man nutts and respect his descion...he doesnt want to do a build off and thats that.. drop the subject and move the fuck around*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i vote no..
get off his nutts..and dont worry about him


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:46 PM~9440120
> *damn.. if d doesnt want to do it.. then let it be.. get off the man nutts and respect his descion...he doesnt want to do a build off and thats that.. drop the subject and move the fuck around
> *


yes officer LIL... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:48 PM~9440137
> *i vote no..
> get off his nutts..and dont worry about him
> *


Sir yes sir!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 09:48 PM~9440137
> *i vote no..
> get off his nutts..and dont worry about him
> *


thank you


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9440172
> *ok
> *


You know you wanna see a build off... Shits entertaining as hell and you know it so go play in traffic black ass... 
Lol naw im just fuckin Sic just bored over here...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 12 2007, 08:58 PM~9440251
> *You know you wanna see a build off... Shits entertaining as hell and you know it so go play in traffic black ass...
> Lol naw im just fuckin Sic just bored over here...
> *


its all good..
but this shits lame to me..

someone wants to challenge me.. lets fucking do it..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 11:00 PM~9440268
> *its all good..
> but this shits lame to me..
> 
> ...


I VOTE NO :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn this shits kaotic damn i thaught i had alot of bullshit untill i seen these posts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:00 PM~9440268
> *its all good..
> but this shits lame to me..
> 
> ...


tonyhoe owned d in offtopic crazy. didnt think tony had the balls


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 11:02 PM~9440293
> *tonyhoe owned d in offtopic crazy. didnt think tony had the balls
> *


ANOTHER VANISHED TOPIC..... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 11:00 PM~9440268
> *its all good..
> but this shits lame to me..
> 
> ...


Why? Then you should challenge TonyO in the name of good old Darren who could not step up I guess... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 11:03 PM~9440304
> *ANOTHER VANISHED TOPIC.....  :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379190


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 12 2007, 09:01 PM~9440284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 12 2007, 08:08 PM~9439737
> *i know i got that right
> RO  is like a gang of negroids    they cant fight fair
> take that anyway you want
> *


family aint fair?????? you know we got a chapter close to you.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:00 PM~9440268
> *its all good..
> but this shits lame to me..
> 
> ...


Shit fool I wanna have a build off with someone... 
But if theres one thing I realized after these few years of building bikes its that I cant finish shit...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2007, 10:11 PM~9440421
> *family aint fair?????? you know we got a chapter close to you.
> *


go to offtopic it gets better.LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 11:05 PM~9440334
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379190
> *


THE POLL NOT THAT ONE...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 09:38 PM~9440050
> *i'm sorry..but the lines and curves on that thing are so crooked and inconsistent it's not even funny
> *


dont think so. there isnt a line on there that isnt tangent to the next one.
i dont design crap. thank you.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 11:14 PM~9440448
> *go to offtopic it gets better.LOL
> *


ALL VANISHED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 12 2007, 09:13 PM~9440444
> *Shit fool I wanna have a build off with someone...
> But if theres one thing I realized after these few years of building bikes its that I cant finish shit...
> *


yea.. ill probaly lose intrest if i was in a build off..
but ill be waisting money on something i dont want


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have one thang to ask why is it everyone i my nuts ??????? it is getting real fucking old everyone i have people knocking my business day in day out but all my customer are very very happy so i must be doing something right hmmmm


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YALL WANNA SEE A BUILD OF, COME ON TONY I WILL TAKE YOUR CHALLENGE. THAT WAY WE CAN DROP ALL OF THIS.

YOU NAME IT:

SIZE
CLASS
DUE BY

YOU SET THE RULES.............................................................


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 12:29 AM~9440664
> *YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YALL WANNA SEE A BUILD OF, COME ON TONY I WILL TAKE YOUR CHALLENGE. THAT WAY WE CAN DROP ALL OF THIS.
> 
> YOU NAME IT:
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 11:29 PM~9440664
> *YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YALL WANNA SEE A BUILD OF, COME ON TONY I WILL TAKE YOUR CHALLENGE. THAT WAY WE CAN DROP ALL OF THIS.
> 
> YOU NAME IT:
> ...


 :0 TEAM WICKED??

<INSTIGATING.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

8 pages in two days, holy fuck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 10:29 PM~9440664
> *YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YALL WANNA SEE A BUILD OF, COME ON TONY I WILL TAKE YOUR CHALLENGE. THAT WAY WE CAN DROP ALL OF THIS.
> 
> YOU NAME IT:
> ...


hey if you want to do it hit me up i can cut the parts for you :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 12 2007, 11:19 PM~9440538
> *THE POLL NOT THAT ONE...
> *


the poll was combined with this topic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 11:55 PM~9440895
> *hey if you want to do it hit me up i can cut the parts for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2007, 10:58 PM~9440925
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


i had to say it lmfao


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2007, 11:20 PM~9440543
> *dont think so.  there isnt a line on there that isnt tangent to the next one.
> i dont design crap.  thank you.
> *


looks pretty off to me...maybe the engraver fucked it up :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 11:04 PM~9440968
> *looks pretty off to me...maybe the engraver fucked it up  :dunno:
> *


maybe. still looks damn good to me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9441009
> *maybe.  still looks damn good to me.
> *


lmfao got to love the haters homie :biggrin: give me a ring


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 12:17 AM~9441093
> *lmfao got to love the haters homie  :biggrin:  give me a ring
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 12:17 AM~9441093
> *lmfao got to love the haters homie  :biggrin:  give me a ring
> *


yep, we all are so very much jealous of you :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I JUST LIKE TO SAY I AM HAPPY TO BE HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 11:17 PM~9441093
> *lmfao got to love the haters homie  :biggrin:  give me a ring
> *


You know what they say D


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 02:26 PM~9445901
> *:yawn:
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9445921
> *Whats up homie?
> *


just got off work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

how was work?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2007, 03:32 PM~9445966
> *how was work?
> *


meh. it could have been better. met this dude that was real big into bikes in the 90's hes tryin to get back in it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 02:33 PM~9445973
> *meh. it could have been better. met this dude that was real big into bikes in the 90's hes tryin to get back in it.
> *


coo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 04:33 PM~9445973
> *meh. it could have been better. met this dude that was real big into bikes in the 90's hes tryin to get back in it.
> *


does that mean another member :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 13 2007, 05:19 PM~9446801
> *does that mean another member :0
> *


possibly. dude sees it from more of a artist point of view


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> bff's


Butt F***ing Friends? :dunno:



> *YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YALL WANNA SEE A BUILD OF, COME ON TONY I WILL TAKE YOUR CHALLENGE. THAT WAY WE CAN DROP ALL OF THIS.
> 
> YOU NAME IT:
> 
> ...


*





hey if you want to do it hit me up i can cut the parts for you :biggrin:

Click to expand...

so YOU will build parts for someone else who challenges me but you won't front it for yourself :uh:*


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

where the fuck did this topic came from damm i missed some shit :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:53 PM~9447120
> *Butt F***ing Friends? :dunno:
> Yea I won :|
> :roflmao:
> ...


shit like i told him if he needs parts hit me up and like i told you in the pmes i have other thangs i could waist my money besides a build off i have KIDS and it is xmas time so yea if he wants to have a build off with you i will sell him parts


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:00 PM~9440268
> *its all good..
> but this shits lame to me..
> 
> ...



really?????? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 14 2007, 02:58 AM~9447163
> *shit like i told him if he needs parts hit me up and like i told you in the pmes i have other thangs i could waist my money besides a build off i have KIDS and it is xmas time so yea if he wants to have a build off with you i will sell him parts
> *



Well then do it as a project for one of your kids fool :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2007, 11:04 PM~9440968
> *looks pretty off to me...maybe the engraver fucked it up  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



im not knocking the cadding, but maybe the cutter it self fucked it up... because that shit isnt straight. some of the lines dont flow perfectly... i know justdeez can cad so i doubt it was the cadding...... could be the cutter couldn't handle that design........ i noticed it before the engraving, and i didn't mention it because i didn't want to put the work down. but it is screwed...lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 06:06 PM~9447244
> *Well then do it as a project for one of your kids fool  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry homie i kids would rather play ps3 or xbox360 lmfao when they are ready i will call u lmfao


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9447261
> *im not knocking the cadding, but maybe the cutter it self fucked it up... because that shit isnt straight. some of the lines dont flow perfectly... i know justdeez can cad so i doubt it was the cadding...... could be the cutter couldn't handle that design........  i noticed it before the engraving, and i didn't mention it because i didn't want to put the work down. but it is screwed...lol
> *


i didn't say it was justdeez shitty cad work..i just said it was a shitty part and wasn't straight at all, lol.Glad i'm not the only one that's not blind :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

if anyone has any doubts, i will post a screenshot of the part. the jpg has the lines perfect. i think it might just be a camera angle or something decieving. anyone that knows me, knows that i dont put out crap.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON IN HERE LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you got me. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my parts looks fine


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2007, 07:16 PM~9447779
> *if anyone has any doubts, i will post a screenshot of the part.  the jpg has the lines perfect.  i think it might just be a camera angle or something decieving.  anyone that knows me, knows that i dont put out crap.
> *


dude you posted the pic in my topic it is the cam angle  but you do grade a work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TONY THE CHALLENGE IS OFF. IM GOING TO DO WHAT I DO BEST THE TRIKE CHALLENGE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 05:04 AM~9448099
> *TONY THE CHALLENGE IS OFF. IM GOING TO DO WHAT I DO BEST THE TRIKE CHALLENGE.
> *


ok


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said... im sure it's not the cadding....... i never said anything bad about your cadding you're the best cad person on here..... there's just soemthing about that fork, and the matching sissy bar that look flat on the curve.. it must be just the way it was cut


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

bring this shit up

ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 14 2007, 06:33 AM~9449094
> *:0
> *


why did you edit your post? :scrutinize:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 PM~9449015
> *bring this shit up
> 
> ttt
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 10:39 PM~9449149
> *why did you edit your post? :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The engraving is off around the mount holes and yes there is flaws. still clean though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 10:51 PM~9449835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



don't get me wrong, i never said it wasn't nice.... i was just agreeing with 1ofakind about the lines....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 09:51 PM~9449835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can wait to see your engraving. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2007, 06:16 PM~9447779
> *if anyone has any doubts, i will post a screenshot of the part.  the jpg has the lines perfect.  i think it might just be a camera angle or something decieving.  anyone that knows me, knows that i dont put out crap.
> *


Real talk.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 07:30 AM~9449582
> *x2 :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is this going to happen?? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 14 2007, 04:53 PM~9451616
> *is this going to happen?? :0
> *


Nope. He's too scared. He knows he can't do it that's why he comes up with lame ass excuses :uh: 


A bike builder who doesn't build bikes is a poser :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 07:39 AM~9452110
> *
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 08:05 AM~9451651
> *Nope.  He's too scared.  He knows he can't do it that's why he comes up with lame ass excuses  :uh:
> A bike builder who doesn't build bikes is a poser :thumbsdown:
> *


thats sound so dumb not everyone that sells car shit build custom cars :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I smell pussy.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i think it is funny how everyone worrys about me one man :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 14 2007, 11:26 AM~9452777
> *damn i think it is funny how everyone worrys about me one man  :uh:
> *


you kn ow what they say


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

see what i am saying damn i must have done something right you all you ****** keep swing on the nuts damn :uh: get a life and grow the fuck up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know huh. I just wanna be like you bro. fine ass bitches wealthy,and got the physic of a god.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 13 2007, 03:07 PM~9445755
> *yep, we all are so very much jealous of you  :uh:
> *


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I wasnt going to say anything but hell everyone else is........ :0 

I'm definately not hating on anyone here, dont care who makes what, or what looks better. 

Str8_clown'n, The reason you get hacked on soooo much on here is because you dont make your parts, you just sell them. And yes I know not everyone makes there own parts, but for that matter you dont even cad them up. You are JUST A MIDDLE MAN MAKING A DOLLAR. I give you mad props for doing that though, wish I had the same thing going for me. To top it all off you don't even mess with bikes.

I honestly think this is where TonyO is coming from. Like I said, I'm not hating, just calling it how I see it. Not to say I wouldnt buy parts from either of you, because it both looks like quality work. Give it a damn rest, the more you talk back, the more it fuels the fire, and the fire you have going with not even cadding the parts, or building bikes, I wouldn't wanna be in that fire.........

Just an honest opinion, like I said I give you credit where credit is due for what your doing. Its nice that you are offering parts for other LIL members........

David
Let the HATING AND BASHING BEGIN!!! I know it will! :0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 14 2007, 12:31 PM~9452801
> *see what i am saying damn i must have done something right you all you ****** keep swing on the nuts damn  :uh:  get a life and grow the fuck up
> *


I guess we're just haters... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Dec 14 2007, 01:07 PM~9453055
> *I wasnt going to say anything but hell everyone else is........ :0
> 
> I'm definately not hating on anyone here, dont care who makes what, or what looks better.
> ...


It would be like me selling some slim fast products...I'm a fat fuck that eats fast food all day long...How the fuck would that make me look stuck in a fire like that? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 14 2007, 08:23 PM~9452762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a smart ass :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 10:01 PM~9453409
> *It would be like me selling some slim fast products...I'm a fat fuck that eats fast food all day long...How the fuck would that make me look stuck in a fire like that? :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


True, you didnt see Jared selling Subway products when he was a fat ass :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 01:23 PM~9453543
> *What a smart ass :roflmao:
> *


Im a hater. I "str8 clown" on every one. guess thats why I got kicked out my club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 12:47 PM~9453721
> *Im a hater. I "str8 clown" on every one. guess thats why I got kicked out my club.
> *


can I buy your frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 01:50 PM~9453748
> *can I buy your frame.
> *


that doesnt mean Im done with bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 12:52 PM~9453769
> *that doesnt mean Im done with bikes
> *


is that a no?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9453778
> *is that a no?
> *


yes thats a no. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just wait till next year fellas :roflmao: 

oh wait, that's what we heard last year...and the year before..lmao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 14 2007, 11:00 PM~9453827
> *just wait till next year fellas  :roflmao:
> 
> oh wait, that's what we heard last year...and the year before..lmao
> *


Yeah I'm thinkin of starting up a "Year After Next" Bike Club :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 14 2007, 02:00 PM~9453827
> *just wait till next year fellas  :roflmao:
> 
> oh wait, that's what we heard last year...and the year before..lmao
> *


Thats fucked up. :roflmao: mod please delete that last comment . ohhh wait... :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 03:03 PM~9453844
> *Thats fucked up. :roflmao: mod please delete that last comment . ohhh wait... :roflmao:
> *


i need to ban myself i guess huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:47 PM~9453721
> *Im a hater. I "str8 clown" on every one. guess thats why I got kicked out my club.
> *


Go Str8 To your Room :buttkick:


As for me I'm going Sr8 to the Swap Meet after work today Maybe I'll find some used pornos, Tshirts, stolen playstations and car stereos :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HATER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 11:22 PM~9454004
> *HATER
> *



Str8Hate'N :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

that topic should be pinned... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 11:36 PM~9454090
> *that topic should be pinned... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 02:25 PM~9453561
> *True, you didnt see Jared selling Subway products when he was a fat ass :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 02:36 PM~9454091
> *:|
> *


not much goign on here on lil lately


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 01:38 PM~9454106
> *not much goign on here on lil lately
> *


Thats why I cant wait to start my lil tiger project. I got things to do but its too cold to do anything and I have to wait till the weekends. Might as well get my posts in for the day.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9454104
> *:roflmao:
> *


Well its true. People want to see final products not bullshit lines. They could put a fat ass on there saying "I'm going to lose 300 lbs by eating at Subway every day, I'm gonna do it man get at me 8 months from now... blah blah blah baka baka baka" 

This is the tactict Str8AssClown does ya know he throws so much bullshit out there "i'm going to do this and that and this and that in 2008. Clothing line, 8 store fronts, merchandise trademarks, parts, houses, amusement parks, casinos..... blah blah blah" ya know and its like stop bullshitting and show us final products like this set of forks I just did for a customer this week:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

baka baka baka


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 11:47 PM~9454173
> *baka baka baka
> *


blah blah blah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of our members wanted to know if we could put "Socios Family" on our shirts. We told him no. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hoes hoes hoes. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 11:50 PM~9454204
> *One of our members wanted to know if we could put "Socios Family" on our shirts. We told him no.  :|
> *


We have "Rollerz Only Family" on some of our stitched shirts, they're the family edition shirts. We have camalflage shirts for our military members with "Soldier" on them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how cute


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 01:52 PM~9454213
> *We have "Rollerz Only Family"  on some of our stitched shirts, they're the family edition shirts.  We have camalflage shirts for our military members with "Soldier" on them
> *


I dont want anyone thinking Im related to anyone in my club.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 11:56 PM~9454248
> *I dont want anyone thinking Im related to anyone in my club.
> *



So you dont really consider your club as your second family?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 03:45 PM~9454154
> *Well its true.  People want to see final products not bullshit lines.  They could put a fat ass on there saying "I'm going to lose 300 lbs by eating at Subway every day,  I'm gonna do it man get at me 8 months from now... blah blah blah  baka baka baka"
> 
> This is the tactict Str8AssClown does ya know he throws so much bullshit out there "i'm going to do this and that and this and that in 2008.  Clothing line, 8 store fronts, merchandise trademarks, parts, houses, amusement parks, casinos.....  blah blah blah"  ya know and its like stop bullshitting and show us final products like this set of forks I just did for a customer this week:
> ...


Yeah he blows a lot of smoke in our faces I guess... :biggrin: Good old D is the dreamer king... :biggrin: Nothing wrong with that I guess but when I think of D, I think of that old song: Dream dream dream lalalala... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 02:00 PM~9454272
> *So you dont really consider your club as your second family?
> *


There a group of really good friends. I go to there bday partys, I meet parents, fathers, mothers, I come over and help my homie with some shit in his back yard, I can help someone with his homework, I can give my homie a ride to the auto parts place, I dont mind if its my turn to bbq, I celebrate in the good times and I mourn with my homie who lost his brother the day after thanksgiving but I dont want to give these fools a big sloppy kiss or anything like that.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 04:00 PM~9454272
> *So you dont really consider your club as your second family?
> *


Is this true that D gets his parts cut with a hacksaw? I read that somewhere in the bike section... :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 03:08 PM~9454327
> *Is this true that D gets his parts cut with a hacksaw? I read that somewhere in the bike section... :dunno:
> *


huh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 15 2007, 12:06 AM~9454311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 02:25 PM~9454421
> *Rollerz Only is one giant family.  We do all the same things you mentioned, we help each other out, we hold BBQs, partys, help each other out, etc.
> *


Thats cool. I hope you meet all the members one day.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 12:28 AM~9454436
> *Thats cool. I hope you meet all the members one day.
> *


You can always meet every member in Vegas. Even our Sweeden chapter member came out this year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 02:47 PM~9453721
> *Im a hater. I "str8 clown" on every one. guess thats why I got kicked out my club.
> *



witch club? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 02:02 AM~9454912
> *witch club? :0
> *


*
He was making a parody of Str8Clown'n because he got kicked out of Luxurious for not producing anything. He never had anything to show so they booted his ass out  * :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I thought that deserved to be bolded and big font


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

or was I?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 05:03 PM~9454919
> *
> He was making a parody of Str8Clown'n because he got kicked out of Luxurious for not producing anything.  He never had anything to show so they booted his ass out    :nosad:
> *


thats fucked you decide to edit the post and make it larger
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Poster Posts
juangotti 43
LuxuriouSMontreaL 42
STR8_CLOWN'N 33
TonyO 26
socios b.c. prez 21
show-bound 13
1ofaknd 10
abel 9
RO-BC 8
sic713 7
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 4
JUSTDEEZ 4
lowriderjoker77 4
MR.559 3
blueouija 3
rubber ducky 3
SA ROLLERZ 3
drop'em 2
greenwithenvy1981 2
gizmo1 2
FRISCO KID 1
SIC'N'TWISTED 1
lowforlife 1
LowRider_69 1
D Twist 1
BennyHill 1
titslover 1
The ZONE 1
AMB1800 1
chris2low 1


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

please powers that be, pin that thread... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 06:19 PM~9455046
> *please powers that be, pin that thread... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 14 2007, 06:46 PM~9455264
> *:0
> *


you know you want that shit pinned too fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 14 2007, 06:55 PM~9455315
> *you know you want that shit pinned too fokker... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont give a fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I only have one thing to say....... WOW!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 14 2007, 07:43 PM~9455619
> *I only have one thing to say.......  WOW!
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 04:10 PM~9454979
> *Poster  Posts
> juangotti  43
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  42
> ...


crazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 04:04 PM~9454934
> *or was I?
> *


i already talked to art about it. Just let me know and I will send you a plaque and a shirt.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2007, 07:06 PM~9455743
> *i already talked to art about it. Just let me know and I will send you a plaque and a shirt.
> *


 To bad yall aint in TX


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 07:07 PM~9455752
> * To bad yall aint in TX
> *



you should change your avatar....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 06:07 PM~9455752
> * To bad yall aint in TX
> *


Maybe one of these days...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 14 2007, 07:13 PM~9455793
> *you should change your avatar....lol
> *


with what on there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 02:09 AM~9454969
> *thats fucked you decide to edit the post and make it larger
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah well its a true story. Not like anyone really cares ya know? :dunno: I just find it funny. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this whole topic is surreal. after weeks of getting bashed you finally won one and you are really owning. funny as fuck


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 10:12 PM~9439791
> *I SAY THE UNVAILING SHOULD BE IN SAN BERNADINO OR IN VEGAS
> *


ya right d cant even build a car ..u think he can travel like that...lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 11:31 PM~9456867
> *this whole topic is surreal. after weeks of getting bashed you finally won one and you are really owning. funny as fuck
> *


TonyO is the grand champ of that whole battle with Big D backing out like a beat up pussay... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9456969
> *ya right d cant even build a car ..u think  he can travel like that...lol
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 07:31 AM~9456867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His broke ass would have to take a Greyhound bus and sleep at the city park :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Up we go


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok I know D has been asking us about ideas about a t-shirt for his buisiness so instead of fucking around on here, I decided to help him out...So here it is guys:

Ok I'm gonna be serious here for a minute and try to contribute to this t-shirt thing...I got different models and ideas...First t-shirt is a beautiful white t-shirt with black letters. It is the ''I'm a no contest'' t-shirt...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

the second one has more of a ''buisiness look''...It will remind the customers to call big D for parts and shit...It's called the ''get at me'' t-shirt...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Or as a third option, you can get the two combined together...Front and back and it says it all...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2007, 12:54 AM~9457296
> *I know huh?  :biggrin:
> His broke ass would have to take a Greyhound bus and sleep at the city park :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:00 PM~9459035
> *OMG!
> *


I'm gonna buy the ''get at me'' t-shirt myself...  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:00 PM~9459036
> *OMG!
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9459040
> *I'm gonna buy the ''get at me'' t-shirt myself...   :biggrin:
> *



in parachute size!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9459045
> *in parachute size!!! :0
> *


yes!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 12:06 PM~9459055
> *yes!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i BET D IS ALL BUT HURT." ILL SHOW THEM". LMAO

Im suprised his bitch aint came on here sticken up for him


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 12:14 PM~9459089
> *i BET D IS ALL BUT HURT." ILL SHOW THEM". LMAO
> 
> Im suprised his bitch aint came on here  sticken up for him
> *


Hey I hope not cause I really tried to help here...Took me a while to think about those t-shirt ideas... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=378430&st=100
locked


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 12:18 PM~9459111
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=378430&st=100
> locked
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 01:16 PM~9459101
> *Hey I hope not cause I really tried to help here...Took me a while to think about those t-shirt ideas... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

"im not feeling it" :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 15 2007, 12:24 PM~9459136
> *:0  :0
> 
> "im not feeling it" :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
hno: hno: hno: 
Its funny when a mod that knows you and lives near you know how full of shit you are. :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 01:30 PM~9459158
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> Its funny when a mod that knows you and lives near you know how full of shit you are. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 12:30 PM~9459158
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> Its funny when a mod that knows you and lives near you know how full of shit you are. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 15 2007, 11:24 AM~9458891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comon fellas, pick your t-shirt so we can get the ball rollin'...''Get at D'' for more info... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wont let me post in the other thread


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 01:44 PM~9459231
> *comon fellas, pick your t-shirt so we can get the ball rollin'...''Get at D'' for more info... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 12:49 PM~9459260
> *wont let me post in the other thread
> *


ya some fck had it locked someones gettin butt hurt badahahahahahahaha


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 01:35 PM~9459436
> *ya some fck had it locked someones gettin butt hurt badahahahahahahaha
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 01:35 PM~9459436
> *ya some fck had it locked someones gettin butt hurt badahahahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 02:08 PM~9459577
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9459040
> *I'm gonna buy the ''get at me'' t-shirt myself...   :biggrin:
> *


How much shipped?!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2007, 03:44 PM~9460045
> *How much shipped?!?!?!?!? lol
> *


You would have to ''get at D'' for that info bro but looks like these are gonna be selling like hotcakes... :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 04:47 PM~9460066
> *You would have to ''get at D'' for that info bro but looks like these are gonna be selling like hotcakes... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 03:47 PM~9460066
> *You would have to ''get at D'' for that info bro but looks like these are gonna be selling like hotcakes... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im on board for one of those shirts, theyre kind of funky


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 04:43 PM~9460312
> *im on board for one of those shirts, theyre kind of funky
> *


I knew people would love them t-shirts...I think they are the shit... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 05:04 PM~9460394
> *I knew people would love them t-shirts...I think they are the shit... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 04:43 PM~9460312
> *im on board for one of those shirts, theyre kind of funky
> *


 :yes:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 06:22 PM~9460727
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

damn right


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 06:28 PM~9460759
> *damn right
> *



agree with you man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great thread...  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL	59
juangotti	53
STR8_CLOWN'N	33
TonyO	28
socios b.c. prez	24
abel	23
show-bound	13
1ofaknd	10
RO-BC	8
sic713	7
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	5
91PurplePeopleEater	4
lowriderjoker77	4
The ZONE	4
TORONTO-JOE-LUX	4
JUSTDEEZ	4
rubber ducky	3
SA ROLLERZ	3
MR.559	3
blueouija	3
LUXURIOU$LAC	2
SIC'N'TWISTED	2
drop'em	2
D Twist	2
greenwithenvy1981	2
gizmo1	2
FRISCO KID	1
lowforlife	1
LowRider_69	1
JRO	1
BennyHill	1
titslover	1
REC	1
excalibur	1
AMB1800	1
chris2low	1


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 06:38 PM~9460793
> *great  thread...   :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

its all good


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Haters


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm still waiting on my RAFFLE SPROCKET!.....lol that has been in the mail for quite some time now..............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 06:26 PM~9460984
> *Haters
> *


you know what they say dog.








This fool is a joke and full of empty promises and shit. If opinions make me a hater then fuck it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

God damn now D is saying a shit load of fuck you's on the phone... :0 

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=63a8504


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL when he got booted out of lux.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 07:26 PM~9460984
> *Haters
> *


yeah we're all hating... :uh: That's what people say nowadays when they get exposed...Kind of like when a guy borrows money everywhere and when it's time to pay and he's got those guys running after him, then he calls the police to defend him...Same shit here...D bullshits people, lies, gives you the run around, talk shit on here and when others complain, he calls them ''haters'' and pms the mods to defend him... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 15 2007, 07:33 PM~9461023
> *i'm still waiting on my RAFFLE SPROCKET!.....lol that has been in the mail for quite some time now..............
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:02 PM~9461191
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 07:01 PM~9461186
> *yeah we're all hating... :uh: That's what people say nowadays when they get exposed...Kind of like when a guy borrows money everywhere and when it's time to pay and he's got those guys running after him, then he calls the police to defend him...Same shit here...D bullshits people, lies, gives you the run around, talk shit on here and when others complain, he calls them ''haters'' and pms the mods to defend him... :roflmao:
> *


hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them :uh: lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.

only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


LOL, Im not trying to get into this but I couldnt imagine dave being jealous of anybody!! The motherfuckers balllllllin!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

wow theres a whole lot of FUCKING going on in this room!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man learn how to build a bike before you say shit. learn how to handle the parts you sell. you wack and you got nothing but your dick in your hand. your such a fucking joke its not even funny. The only thing you do is sell shit. your a salesmen. not a bike builder not a lowrider not a homie your nothing but a joke who cant do shit but take credit for others work. fuck off d. your a fucking joke. and I dont give a fuck who knows it. I would tell you to kick rocks but you would prolly try to sell them .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:41 PM~9461379
> *man learn how to build a bike before you say shit. learn how to handle the parts you sell.  you wack and you got nothing but your dick in your hand. your such a fucking joke its not even funny. The only thing you do is sell shit. your a salesmen. not a bike builder not a lowrider not a homie your nothing but a joke who cant do shit but take credit for others work.  fuck off d. your a fucking joke. and I dont give a fuck who knows it.  I would tell you to kick rocks but you would prolly try to sell them .*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I CANT HELP IT, THAT WAS HILARIOUS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tell you this right now this has nothing to do with hating jealousy sponsorship. just tire of this and that in the works. D is a fucking joke


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


there you are D :biggrin: ...How about that 200$ you took from Danny before you got in Luxurious? And you never gave it back to him... :0 

And yes I'm old and fat... :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your fucking pathetic and a embarrassment to lowridng. I will kick my own ass if I flyed that wack ass chunk of metal you call a plaque


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:48 PM~9461412
> *there you are D :biggrin: ...How about that 200$ you took from Danny before you got in Luxurious? And you never gave it back to him... :0
> 
> And yes I'm old and fat... :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 11:24 AM~9458891
> *Ok I know D has been asking us about ideas about a t-shirt for his buisiness so instead of fucking around on here, I decided to help him out...So here it is guys:
> 
> Ok I'm gonna be serious here for a minute and try to contribute to this t-shirt thing...I got different models and ideas...First t-shirt is a beautiful white t-shirt with black letters. It is the ''I'm a no contest'' t-shirt...
> ...



D what do you think of these ideas for the t-shirts bro? ''Get at me'' for some feedbacks man... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 07:41 PM~9461379
> *man learn how to build a bike before you say shit. learn how to handle the parts you sell.  you wack and you got nothing but your dick in your hand. your such a fucking joke its not even funny. The only thing you do is sell shit. your a salesmen. not a bike builder not a lowrider not a homie your nothing but a joke who cant do shit but take credit for others work.  fuck off d. your a fucking joke. and I dont give a fuck who knows it.  I would tell you to kick rocks but you would prolly try to sell them .
> *


listen here you bitch ass you folow me and my family like a lost puppy dog but here is some pics of MY past bike and my family and as soon as i get more i will post them do not act like i never built shit bitch


























my gf bike that we did she even did the spoke on them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pussy ass fucking joke with nothing but nyour dick in your hand. Im tired of all the bullshit you bring to this forum. fuck d. clown


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:50 PM~9461422
> *D what do you think of these ideas for the t-shirts bro? ''Get at me'' for some feedbacks man... :biggrin:
> *


"Im not feeling it" :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9461412
> *there you are D :biggrin: ...How about that 200$ you took from Danny before you got in Luxurious? And you never gave it back to him... :0
> 
> And yes I'm old and fat... :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Suck a nut D with that wack ass thing you call a bike. Wack ass powder coat that dont even match the bike. as a matter of fact none of that shit matches. fucken buster ass bike for a buster ass trick


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 15 2007, 11:24 AM~9458891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



three choices D to please your customers... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


hey you CLOWN why youre upset because dave talk about the truth?????? and by the way why you have a CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB but you dont have dencent car or bike????????common man just leave the game...... :uh: and please stop fucking over people on lil


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

how come the garbage disposal sounds like chewbacca taking a shit?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9461416
> *Your  fucking pathetic and a embarrassment to lowridng. I will kick my own ass if I flyed that wack ass chunk of metal you call a plaque
> *


the biggest fraud ever...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 07:48 PM~9461412
> *there you are D :biggrin: ...How about that 200$ you took from Danny before you got in Luxurious? And you never gave it back to him... :0
> 
> And yes I'm old and fat... :roflmao:
> *


dude that is funny i have never took anyone money and i joined lux in 06 so it was even before then come on bitch i do not need to take people money i have my own :uh: yea i know he told excalbur that i took money from him but darren know how much money i do have bitch so you can take your lies down the road 


i think it is funny dave how you guys keep talking shit about some one who was key word WAS out for lowriding but this is lowriding is now day is shit talking :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *



jealouse of what???????? your best bike cant beat the bike i have in my basement :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 08:51 PM~9461435
> *:0  :angry:
> *


Danny never wanted to make waves with that but fuck it bro...Now it's enough!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 07:53 PM~9461437
> *Suck a nut D with that wack ass thing you call a bike. Wack ass powder coat that dont even match the bike. as a matter of fact none of that shit matches. fucken buster ass bike for a buster ass trick
> *


wTF it was all shot in one spray STFU you fat bitch come with it fuck this shit i could careless anymore coem withit with your bitch ass bike you talking about me you have people do your shit so fuck up :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9461448
> *dude that is funny i have never took anyone money and i joined lux in 06 so it was even before then come on bitch i do not need to take people money i have my own  :uh:  yea i know he told excalbur that i took money from him but darren know how much money i do have bitch so you can take your lies down the road
> i think it is funny dave how you guys keep talking shit about some one who was key word WAS out for lowriding but this is lowriding is now day is shit talking  :angry:
> *


So you're calling Danny a lier??????? Now comon man, stop lying, stop snitching...Tell the truth for once in your life D... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 07:59 PM~9461471
> *wTF it was all shot in one spray STFU you fat bitch come with it fuck this shit i could careless anymore coem withit with your bitch ass bike you talking about me you have people do your shit so fuck up :angry:
> *


red bike frame was done by me and everthing matches. man get your hands dirty and not your knees. pussy. you cant build shit a bike,clubhouse,go cart. get the fuck out of here you dirty ass turd. That bike is wack and dont match. I never wanted to say shit out of respect for my club but fuck it you are lame and I hope all the bad things happen to you and nobody else. week pussy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461483
> *So you're calling Danny a lier??????? Now comon man, stop lying, stop snitching...Tell the truth for once in your life D... :uh:
> *


And the time Pancho up here ordered stuff from you and you gave him the run around for months coming out with all kinds of different stories on why you could not deliver the goods and you would not return your pms at all...We had to threatenned with bad feedbacks on here for you to give him back his money you shady mofo...And you were in Luxurious then!!!!!!!! Imagine!!!!!!!!!

Now you're are gonna say that this is a lie too D????


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461483
> *So you're calling Danny a lier??????? Now comon man, stop lying, stop snitching...Tell the truth for once in your life D... :uh:
> *



x100000000000000000000 or at least just never come back on lil and leave the lowriding game!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

woha too much going on here damn, so much hate


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

as the world turns :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:06 PM~9461501
> *And the time Pancho up here ordered stuff from you and you gave him the run around for months coming out with all kinds of different stories on why you could not deliver the goods and you would not return your pms at all...We had to threatenned with bad feedbacks on here for you to give him back his money you shady mofo...And you were in Luxurious then!!!!!!!! Imagine!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you're are gonna say that this is a lie too D????*


hell yeah everybody lie but ''d'' is the lord! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Str8 Clownn is a fucking joke and will always be a fucking joke in my eyes. fuck that FTP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:59 PM~9461471
> *wTF it was all shot in one spray STFU you fat bitch come with it fuck this shit i could careless anymore coem withit with your bitch ass bike you talking about me you have people do your shit so fuck up :angry:
> *


wtf do you do D, you're just a middle man that try hard to make us believe you're not...And stop calling people fat you idiot, the only guy fatter than you here is me... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:41 PM~9461379
> *man learn how to build a bike before you say shit. learn how to handle the parts you sell.  you wack and you got nothing but your dick in your hand. your such a fucking joke its not even funny. The only thing you do is sell shit. your a salesmen. not a bike builder not a lowrider not a homie your nothing but a joke who cant do shit but take credit for others work.  fuck off d. your a fucking joke. and I dont give a fuck who knows it.  I would tell you to kick rocks but you would prolly try to sell them .
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


I think he knows what's up with you...All that snitching and crying to the mods is not gonna get you anywhere anymore...Nobody wants to protect you so you can keep on bullshitting and lying on here...Get real D and buy one of those t-shirts I posted for you bro... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:06 PM~9461501
> *And the time Pancho up here ordered stuff from you and you gave him the run around for months coming out with all kinds of different stories on why you could not deliver the goods and you would not return your pms at all...We had to threatenned with bad feedbacks on here for you to give him back his money you shady mofo...And you were in Luxurious then!!!!!!!! Imagine!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you're are gonna say that this is a lie too D????
> *


as far as pancho goes we shipped it out 2 times and it was all fucked up customes sent it back both time to REAL HYDRAULICS and i gave him his money back and if you look he gave a good feedback :uh: like i said before i ship out around 15-25 thangs a week no matter how much you guys try to dog my business saying i stole money people know if i would have stole dannys money he would have put me on blast for it :uh: get a fucking life dude and stop being on my nut sack


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im suprised D gives credit to UPS/FEDEX ect for shipping. Wicked shipping in the works??? fuckin clown


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

wow, this is a reality show waiting to happen huh, we need to move this to the chat room so we can all spectate the real time fightin'


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:08 PM~9461516
> *wtf do you do D, you're just a middle man that try hard to make us believe you're not...And stop calling people fat you idiot, the only guy fatter than you here is me... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 09:18 PM~9461554
> *wow, this is a reality show waiting to happen huh, we need to move this to the chat room so we can all spectate the real time fightin'
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:16 PM~9461547
> *as far as pancho goes we shipped it out 2 times and it was all fucked up customes sent it back both time to REAL HYDRAULICS and i gave him his money back and if you look he gave a good feedback  :uh:  like i said before i ship out around 15-25 thangs a week no matter how much you guys try to dog my business saying i stole money people know if i would have stole dannys money he would have put me on blast for it  :uh:  get a fucking life dude and stop being on my nut sack
> *


yeah sure custom fucked up... :roflmao: Damn D, you never stop with the lame ass excuses...The only reason why he left you a good feedback is because I kept defending you up here saying it was not your fault cause he would have put a big fat negative feedback on here...As far as Danny goes, you know you took his money D and he didn't want to make waves cause he didn't need that 200$ as much as you did... :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

bah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 07:41 PM~9461379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just incase he did not see my post.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

go ahead D, say it, we're all Haters... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:25 PM~9461595
> *Just incase he did not see my post.
> *


Dumshit :|


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9461599
> *go ahead D, say it, we're all Haters... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:26 PM~9461599
> *go ahead D, say it, we're all Haters... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Hate,Hate,Hate,Hate......................................................















Next person say something....that ***** getting shot, please belive it :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 15 2007, 11:24 AM~9458891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Just in case D did not see those shirt ideas I got for him...

D, check out the shirt ideas I got for you bro... *:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 08:18 PM~9461553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tell you what show me where i took $200 i only use paypal or money order no fucking cash for this reason so show it dave i do not rip people off or steal i have sponsored and gave more shit away to help people out and bever asked for a god damn thang and i am not about to let a bitch and lier like you say i steal you can shit talk all you want but i am not a thief :angry: 

hell a pawn shop is worst than a fucking used car sales man give pennys on the $$ to people that are in bad shape :uh: get a fucking life

oh and as far as danny not needing $200 hell trump would even be in someones ass over $200 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:29 PM~9461615
> *Just in case D did not see those shirt ideas I got for him...
> 
> D, check out the shirt ideas I got for you bro... :biggrin:
> *


thats a couple good ideas dave i might use one of them :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9461613
> *Hate,Hate,Hate,Hate......................................................
> Next person say something....that ***** getting shot, please belive it :roflmao:
> *



hate what? hate snitch hate lier?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:29 PM~9461617
> *yo gotti go eat a dick you fat fucking bitch talking about someone not building go build a bike do not BUY IT you are always running that dicked sucker and for what reason hmmmm you have not
> *


you wack wack wack. such a fucking joke. "fat fucking bitch" bitch you bigger then me. I bet you sweat walking up the stair pussy.Please fool I design most of my parts and I built my red bike. all body work by me. your lame as fuck and you cant design build customize or even by anthing that will ever be cool. DIrty ass pussy smelling child molester :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:34 PM~9461638
> *you wack wack wack. such a fucking joke. "fat fucking bitch" bitch you bigger then me. I bet you sweat walking up the stair pussy.Please fool I design most of my parts and I built my red bike. all body work by me.  your lame as fuck and you cant design build customize or even by anthing that will ever be cool. DIrty ass pussy smelling child molester :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9461617
> *yo gotti go eat a dick you fat fucking bitch talking about someone not building go build a bike do not BUY IT you are always running that dicked sucker and for what reason hmmmm you have not
> yea i am proud to be fat  :biggrin:
> i tell you what show me where i took $200 i only use paypal or money order no fucking cash for this reason so show it dave i do not rip people off or steal  i have sponsored and gave more shit away to help people out and bever asked for a god damn thang and i am not about to let a bitch and lier like you say i steal you can shit talk all you want but i am not a thief  :angry:
> ...



No I never said you did not give Pancho his money back but it took you 4 months to give it back after we told you we would leave a bad feedback...I'm the one who told Pancho to leave you a good feedback you idiot cause he would have left you a bad one way before that 4 month waiting period...As for Danny, you took his money but again you will lie about it...Hell you lie about pretty much everythinmg...

As for the pawn shop buisiness, I think you need to go to one and pawn some of your shit so you wouldn't have to take money from people...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:32 PM~9461631
> *thats a couple good ideas dave i might use one of them  :biggrin:
> *


figured that. man design your own shit. always hustling other with them wack ass contest raffles and shit. bitch you are LAME


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9461617
> *
> yea i am proud to be fat  :biggrin:
> 
> *


im getting there!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 09:36 PM~9461649
> *im getting there!
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9461638
> *you wack wack wack. such a fucking joke. "fat fucking bitch" bitch you bigger then me. I bet you sweat walking up the stair pussy.Please fool I design most of my parts and I built my red bike. all body work by me.  your lame as fuck and you cant design build customize or even by anthing that will ever be cool. DIrty ass pussy smelling child molester :0  :0  :0
> *


come on bitch i can walk all day updown stairs and not be out of breath shit excalibur will tell you thats so go on with your wack dude calling me a child melester hmmm how the fuck is that you fat ugly bitch and yea i am big but i was not as big as you when i was your age BITCH so go worry about havinga heart attack and get off my nut :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your a joke a clown a lame a pussy a coward a disgrace to lowriding a basterd a punk a stupid ass for having to ugly hoes . ahahahahaha bitch ass dirty punk


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9461617
> *yo gotti go eat a dick you fat fucking bitch talking about someone not building go build a bike do not BUY IT you are always running that dicked sucker and for what reason hmmmm you have not
> 
> *


damn it D, stop calling people fat...You lose credibility that way...Do you see me calling you fat? No cause I'm fatter you dumb bastard... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:36 PM~9461647
> *figured that. man design your own shit. always hustling other with them wack ass contest raffles and shit. bitch you are LAME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:39 PM~9461665
> *come on bitch i can walk all day updown stairs and not be out of breath shit excalibur will tell you thats so go on with your wack  dude calling me a child melester hmmm how the fuck is that you fat ugly bitch and yea i am big but i was not as big as you when i was your age BITCH so go worry about havinga  heart attack and get off my nut  :uh:
> *


aahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha ypour wack you lame bitch I hope you cry at night when you sleep. Its sad that tonyOs goofy ass owned you. fuck your self D or better yet go fuck one of them nast tricks you call a lover biatch


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:39 PM~9461668
> *your a joke a clown a lame a pussy a coward a disgrace to lowriding a basterd a punk a stupid ass for having to ugly hoes . ahahahahaha bitch ass dirty punk
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 15 2007, 08:35 PM~9461645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i love it  people think that calling me fat hurts my feeling lmfao shit i call my self fat lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:39 PM~9461665
> *come on bitch i can walk all day updown stairs and not be out of breath shit excalibur will tell you thats so go on with your wack  dude calling me a child melester hmmm how the fuck is that you fat ugly bitch and yea i am big but i was not as big as you when i was your age BITCH so go worry about havinga  heart attack and get off my nut  :uh:
> *


yeah but you're still fat though...But that's besides the point...We are talking about shady buisiness here and you're the King of that!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your a bitch I hope you brake the toilet when you go take a shit and there is no toilet paper. I hope you break down on the freeway and have to walk to the store. I hope you there is no milk when you go for a bowl or cereal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:41 PM~9461688
> *come on fool show proof here i stole money you lieing ass bitch damn  :uh:
> i would not use shit i was being a smartass i learned that from you lmfao
> shit i love it    people think that calling me fat hurts my feeling lmfao shit i call my self fat lol
> *



when Danny comes on here and if you didn't snich and cry like a bitch to all the mods on here to lock or erase that topic like you always do, he will adress that problem since you are calling him a lier now... :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:43 PM~9461701
> *yeah but you're still fat though...But that's besides the point...We are talking about shady buisiness here and you're the King of that!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


come on now you started off by calling me a LIER but thats all thats coming out of your mouth show proof if i cashed a money order hell danny can have me put in jail if he used paypal he would have the prrof so come on now :uh: how am i a shady business man coem on now i have 100% feedback all you doing is making your self and your CLUB look bad :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9461416
> *Your  fucking pathetic and a embarrassment to lowridng. I will kick my own ass if I flyed that wack ass chunk of metal you call a plaque
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 09:50 PM~9461723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you know its true bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

wah :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Darren is club hoppin joke


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 08:44 PM~9461708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea show proof before i was with lux come on you fucking LIERS


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9461734
> *Darren is  club hoppin joke
> *



no hes club kiked out joke


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:47 PM~9461718
> *come on now you started off by calling me a LIER but thats all thats coming out of your mouth show proof if i cashed a money order hell danny can have me put in jail if he used paypal he would have the prrof so come on now  :uh:  how am i a shady business man coem on now i have 100% feedback all you doing is making your self and your CLUB look bad  :uh:
> *


hahahaha yeah I'm making myself and my club look bad...Listen to yourself with those catch 22 phrases...Stop coming out with these old clichés and start telling the truth...You are a pathological lier and a bullshitter and everybody on here knows that...These are the people you so called haters...hahahaha haters... :uh: You're the one looking bad but at least my club ain't looking bad anymore since you ain't in it no more...You did con us good getting in though but we did eventually find out about you...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 08:56 PM~9461734
> *Darren is  club hoppin joke
> *


oh you going to make me cry :uh: you are a fucking joke all you do is talk shit fucking get off my nuts and go build something :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9461739
> *damn come on gotti come up with something better than that  :uh:
> yea show proof before i was with lux come on you fucking LIERS
> *


man learn a fucking trade. go out and build your buisness if it wasnt for lil you would not have shit. LIL built your wack ass buisnesss.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461749
> *oh you going to make me cry  :uh:  you are a fucking joke all you do is talk shit fucking get off my nuts and go build something  :uh:
> *


nice try pussy. Aint know one on your nuts pussy. I just flat out dont like you. I think your a cheap 2 dollar hustler who should be ashamed of him self for the shit you call lowriders. Its funny cus your wack ass bikes and cars match you wack ass fucking plaque


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461748
> *hahahaha yeah I'm making myself and my club look bad...Listen to yourself with those catch 22 phrases...Stop coming out with these old clichés and start telling the truth...You are a pathological lier and a bullshitter and everybody on here knows that...You're the one looking bad but at least my club ain't looking bad anymore since you ain't in it no more...You did con us good getting in though but we did eventually find out about you...
> *


you know i think it is funny how everyone wanted me out of LUX so bad but you all are on my nuts call it how it is my business was doing good and you guys can not stand to see someone get better i have done nothing but go more sale even through the lieing here  coem on post picks of me that I POSTED you are a joke you old fucker like i told gotti go build something abd get off my nuts :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn your just lame fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:05 PM~9461767
> *Damn your just lame fool.
> *


your buisness will never go anywhere as long as your wack ass is running it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:01 PM~9461749
> *oh you going to make me cry  :uh:  you are a fucking joke all you do is talk shit fucking get off my nuts and go build something  :uh:
> *


again D, you don't build shit and don't even get shit done for yourself as in competing with a bike (you said so on here earlier by backing down from the challenge and saying you were not a bike builder), so now don't make yourself look bad by saying that to someone else...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your a punk bitch who cant even come up with his own designs and own ideas to run his business properly. Keep hustling the kids for there ideas with the wack ass raffles and contest you host. You would be nothin g with out LIL


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:05 PM~9461767
> *Damn your just lame fool.
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461750
> *man learn a fucking trade. go out and build your buisness if it wasnt for lil you would not have shit. LIL built your wack ass buisnesss.
> *


come on homie yea i do get alot of sales from LIL but i do go to shows and myspace and other sites so yea this is not my only place :uh: 


oh shit who si that RYAN (1OFAKND) :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9461749
> *oh you going to make me cry  :uh:  you are a fucking joke all you do is talk shit fucking get off my nuts and go build something  :uh:
> *


Its sad that I actually can and you cant. ahahahahahaha clown


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 09:51 PM~9461727
> *you know its true bro
> *


fck ya..u know how many times i talked to him an its was pure bs..he for some reason he figures i can bs the dumb canadian..but i jus listened an dammm ..he talks mad shit..at one time he told me he was gonna build a hopper to beat todd.from majestics...hahahahahahaha..was gonna buy a hydro company..hahahaha..was a gangbanger that was so hardcore.. damm d u dont want me to go on do u..u remeber those conversations..?bitch u know everytime i called u or vise versa..u know u were jus full of shit...u even tried to tell me how to install dros..like u know anything bout hoppin u a fckn joke an ur getting exposed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:05 PM~9461764
> *you know i think it is funny how everyone wanted me out of LUX so bad but you all are on my nuts call it how it is my business was doing good and you guys can not stand to see someone get better i have done nothing but go more sale even through the lieing here    coem on post picks of me that I POSTED you are a joke you old fucker like i told gotti go build something abd get off my nuts  :uh:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha there you go again with your fantasy land and dream come backs...We're not on your nuts, we are not hating, we just want to expose people for what you are: a pathological lier and a bullshitter and it's time for people on here to know who you really are...It's our duty to expose that phony...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How old is that pic? wasnt it in your avitar when I first joined LIL? get the fuck out of here with wack internet ass. Fool you are a lame ass mark who got OWNED by TonyO's bitch ass ahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9461797
> *fck ya..u know how many times i talked to him an its was pure bs..he for some reason he figures i can bs the dumb canadian..but i jus listened an dammm ..he talks mad shit..at one time he told me he was gonna build a hopper to beat todd.from majestics...hahahahahahaha..was gonna buy a hydro company..hahahaha..was a gangbanger that was so hardcore.. damm d u dont want me to go on do u..u remeber those conversations..?bitch u know everytime i called u or vise versa..u know u were jus full of shit...u even tried to tell me how to install dros..like u know anything bout hoppin u a fckn joke an ur getting exposed
> *


 :0 :| enough say :0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

shake them haters off


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: abel, mitchell26, MR.559, [email protected], The ZONE, the poor boys, juangotti, lowforlife, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lowriderwiz, SA ROLLERZ, socios b.c. prez

you all know he's a lier? :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 10:18 PM~9461823
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: abel, mitchell26, MR.559, [email protected], The ZONE, the poor boys, juangotti, lowforlife, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lowriderwiz, SA ROLLERZ, socios b.c. prez
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9461797
> *fck ya..u know how many times i talked to him an its was pure bs..he for some reason he figures i can bs the dumb canadian..but i jus listened an dammm ..he talks mad shit..at one time he told me he was gonna build a hopper to beat todd.from majestics...hahahahahahaha..was gonna buy a hydro company..hahahaha..was a gangbanger that was so hardcore.. damm d u dont want me to go on do u..u remeber those conversations..?bitch u know everytime i called u or vise versa..u know u were jus full of shit...u even tried to tell me how to install dros..like u know anything bout hoppin u a fckn joke an ur getting exposed
> *


EXPOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 

REAL TALK


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hey can i get one of those t shirts, i always love novelty t shirts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 09:18 PM~9461821
> *shake them haters off
> *


Hes got so much to hate on :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9461834
> *EXPOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> REAL TALK
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:18 PM~9461821
> *shake them haters off
> *


damnnnn.... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:18 PM~9461821
> *shake them haters off
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:20 PM~9461841
> *damnnnn.... :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 hahahahaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I talk to D one time on the phone and I heard nothing but b.s.

Bout a new lowrider bike mag to Down low entertainment. to a hopper bike to a replica baby boys boy. this fool is and aways will be a joke. and I hope all the people that said were gonna do bis with him don't believe all the shit he says on LIL


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:20 PM~9461841
> *damnnnn.... :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hey dave :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:23 PM~9461855
> *I talk to D one time on the phone and I heard nothing but b.s.
> 
> Bout a new lowrider bike mag to Down low entertainment. to a hopper bike to a replica baby boys boy. this fool is and aways will be a joke. and I hope all the people that said were gonna do bis with him don't believe all the shit he says on LIL
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:10 PM~9461792
> *Its sad that I actually can and you cant. ahahahahahaha clown
> *


ok then go build it :uh: and get off my nuts and the pics was is from july of 06"



> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Dec 15 2007, 09:12 PM~9461797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know these fols need to get a life and stop trying to fuck up mine lmfao give me a call little homie


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:23 PM~9461855
> *I talk to D one time on the phone and I heard nothing but b.s.
> 
> Bout a new lowrider bike mag to Down low entertainment. to a hopper bike to a replica baby boys boy. this fool is and aways will be a joke. and I hope all the people that said were gonna do bis with him don't believe all the shit he says on LIL
> *


ahhh shit u know too then..hahahaha i called this dure..cause he was in the same club an then cause he was a fellow president..but shit i couldnt take it anymore..i had to stop accpting the calls cause my phone was startin to smell like sewer back up from all the bs he was talkin :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:26 PM~9461873
> *ahhh shit u know too then..hahahaha i called this dure..cause he was in the same club an then cause he was a fellow president..but shit i couldnt take it anymore..i had to stop accpting the calls cause my phone was startin to smell like sewer back up from all the bs he was talkin :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 09:23 PM~9461855
> *I talk to D one time on the phone and I heard nothing but b.s.
> 
> Bout a new lowrider bike mag to Down low entertainment. to a hopper bike to a replica baby boys boy. this fool is and aways will be a joke. and I hope all the people that said were gonna do bis with him don't believe all the shit he says on LIL
> *


dude the DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT was brits and we was having 1ofaknd do editing but his comp could not handle it but hey he did good at what he did and the baby boy bike i sold the frame so fuck how many other people said that they was going to build somethinga nd never did you are a fucking joke come on with some more lies and BS you are a fucking joke :uh: come on bitch you are a fat ass that does not have a life so you have to try and follow me around


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:23 PM~9461855
> *I talk to D one time on the phone and I heard nothing but b.s.
> 
> Bout a new lowrider bike mag to Down low entertainment. to a hopper bike to a replica baby boys boy. this fool is and aways will be a joke. and I hope all the people that said were gonna do bis with him don't believe all the shit he says on LIL
> *


yeah that sounds like that bullshitter dreamer D there... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:30 PM~9461890
> *yeah that sounds like that bullshitter dreamer D there... :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9461888
> *dude the DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT was brits and we was having 1ofaknd do editing but his comp could not handle it but hey he did good at what he did and the baby boy bike i sold the frame so fuck how many other people said that they was going to build somethinga nd never did you are a fucking joke come on with some more lies and BS you are a fucking joke :uh:  come on bitch you are a fat ass that does not have a life so you have to try and follow me around
> *


your sure repped it like it was yours. its crazy how when something fails you distance your self from it completely. LIES??? seriously lies. fool. tell me where I lied. FAT come on dude. you lame.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

dude up called me for moves asking me how to set your car up bitch do not act all hard cause you want to fit in with teh LUX liers :uh: fuck youa nd your lieing ass bitch friends 

ya i did an wtf u never came through ..so that jus shows ur a fckn fraud..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Fuck this topics and Fuck the haters


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9461870
> *ok then go build it  :uh:  and get off my nuts and the pics was is from july of 06"
> dude up called me for moves asking me how to set your car up bitch do not act all hard cause you want to fit in with teh LUX liers  :uh:  fuck youa nd your lieing ass bitch friends
> 
> ...



Yeah everybody on here is a lier except for good old D...All serial killers and pathological liers are like that...Ted Bundy thought everybody was crazy except for him...Typical for a bullshitter and a pathological lier...Tonight you are being exposed and confronted for what you really are and there are a great number of people on here thinking like us but are not talking...And that ain't no lie D...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9461927
> *Fuck this topics and Fuck the haters
> *


go ahead and believe his lies. your young fuck it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9461927
> *Fuck this topics and Fuck the haters
> *



:yes: BUT I DONT SEE HATERS HERE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 08:36 PM~9461346
> *hey bitch who did i lie to you fat old fuck come on really you need to get a gaod damn fucking life everyone thats has done business with me can not say i cheated them or lied to them  :uh:  lets go on this you post up pic and edit tapes but why would someone keep talking shit about someone i was not evne replying and this topic stayed at the top  :uh: now on to 1OFAKND this little bitch he is nothing but a cry baby bitch i could careless if you banned me RYAN.
> 
> only thang i have everydone was give people hook up and YES we have jealous ******* on here that talk shit but hey what ever that makes you guys feel like more of a man lmfao
> *


lol, i dunno what i'm crying about, i don't have anything to complain about. Everything is just fine over here :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9461927
> *Fuck this topics and Fuck the haters
> *


yeah those god damn haters really suck man...Damn haters...I hate haters... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9461927
> *Fuck this topics and Fuck the haters
> *



bitch  stfu

an take this -------> RIP brian (NORCALLUX) your going to be missed turly)

out ya fckn signiture..if u support this foo D ..ur fckn disrespecting brian in the grave.. :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 10:37 PM~9461943
> *lol, i dunno what i'm crying about, i don't have anything to complain about. Everything is just fine over here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 09:32 PM~9461905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come bitch get a fucking life :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn. Honestly you are just a cheap hustlers. who would sell his kids for the right price. fuck off D you are a disgrace to lowriding . go build a race car fool.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

why im neve quoted?  :around: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:26 PM~9461873
> *ahhh shit u know too then..hahahaha i called this dure..cause he was in the same club an then cause he was a fellow president..but shit i couldnt take it anymore..i had to stop accpting the calls cause my phone was startin to smell like sewer back up from all the bs he was talkin :angry:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnn that guy D loves to bullshit all day bro... :nosad:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9461985
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnn that guy D loves to bullshit all day bro... :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 09:36 PM~9461942
> *:yes:  BUT I DONT SEE HATERS HERE
> *


please just your so called "FAMILY" damn dave is prez and acts like this



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Dec 15 2007, 09:37 PM~9461943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude me and brain talked all the time and you see he is still in my sig so fuck you trying to bully a little fucking kid :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

turly. LMAO


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 15 2007, 11:41 PM~9461982
> *why im neve quoted?   :around:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 15 2007, 10:44 PM~9462006
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:39 PM~9461965
> *dude who is lame you are on my nuts day in da out thats lame
> 
> yea ok bitch
> ...


there you go again D calling everybody a lier...Part of my life is to make sure pathological liers and bullshitters like yourself get exposed for what they are...So you can keep calling evereybody that doesn't go along with your bullshit and lies a lier cause Ted Bundy did the samething...You need to see a psychiatrist D...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*come on bitch expose your self as what you are LIERS said i took money from danny i have never even did business with danny :uh: so everyone see all the lies *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9462020
> *there you go again D calling everybody a lier...Part of my life is to make sure pathological liers and bullshitters like yourself get exposed for what they are...So you can keep calling evereybody that doesn't go along with your bullshit and lies a lier cause Ted Bundy did the samething...You need to see a psychiatrist D...
> *


come on bitch you the one that said i stole money homie :uh: show till them keep your dick sucking lips closed


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9462020
> *there you go again D calling everybody a lier...Part of my life is to make sure pathological liers and bullshitters like yourself get exposed for what they are...So you can keep calling evereybody that doesn't go along with your bullshit and lies a lier cause Ted Bundy did the samething...You need to see a psychiatrist D...
> *


 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:33 PM~9461906
> *dude up called me for moves asking me how to set your car up bitch do not act all hard cause you want to fit in with teh LUX liers  :uh:  fuck youa nd your lieing ass bitch friends
> 
> ya i did an wtf u never came through ..so that jus shows ur a fckn fraud..
> *


yea ok bitch <------- hahahahahahaha mofo plz that akll u can say... u bitched everytime u got exposed..what about the time ..jen, todds sister pulled outa buisness wit u..dammmm she probably couldnt take ur bs an shit i dont blame her...or everytime u had a disagreement wit a club member..u d call me an id have to listen to ur bs talkin an ud pm me call me dogg..i need to talk to u...fck u bitch..i was always nice to u ..when u disrispect the lux an act all hard...i need to step in an spit the real shit 
:angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

little midgets are wacking off to this thread as we speak!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:44 PM~9461999
> *please just your so called "FAMILY" damn dave is  prez and acts like this
> dude you are a bitch but we will see each other then see what you have to say
> dude me and brain talked all the time and you see he is still in my sig so fuck you trying to bully a little fucking kid  :angry:
> *


You think cause I'm a president of a chapter, I'll go along with your bullshit and lies and shady character on here...Hell noooooooooo man, it's my duty to expose the phony and shady...And you're one of a kind as a phony and shady...Enough of you crap on here with nobody saying anything...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:44 PM~9461999
> *dude you are a bitch but we will see each other then see what you have to say
> *


If you say so...at least i know my company is doing just fine, i'm still waiting for you to "put me out of business"..guess it was just more bullshit eh, lmao


oh and speaking of people actually "building" bikes...I think you typed it wrong..what you do is spelled "assembling" not building.

If i recall..this crappy frame was bought off ebay. sharpie murals and all.










from what i've seen..everything else you've pictured is all stock ass parts that have been ASSEMBLED. Mr. custom part king...but doesn't have a single custom part on his own bike?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9462026
> *come on bitch expose your self as what you are LIERS said i took money from danny i have never even did business with danny  :uh:  so everyone see all the lies
> *


Another straight up lie...Let's see what Danny says when he sees that...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9462042
> *yea ok bitch  <------- hahahahahahaha mofo plz that akll u can say... u bitched everytime u got exposed..what about the time ..jen, todds sister pulled outa buisness wit u..dammmm she probably couldnt take ur bs an shit i dont blame her...or everytime u had a disagreement wit a club member..u d call me an id have to listen to ur bs talkin an ud pm me call me dogg..i need to talk to u...fck u bitch..i was always nice to u ..when u disrispect the lux an act all hard...i need to step in an spit the real shit
> :angry:
> *


there you go again talking out the side of your neck and i only called 2 times if that cause i was not going to pay the charges oh ok homie you talking nothing but shit out the side of your neck :uh: it really look cool for a club to out of no where just start running people down hmmm you all are fucking jokes fuck you and dave and gotti you all can suck my dick and get off my nuts


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:48 PM~9462035
> *come on bitch you the one that said i stole money homie  :uh:  show till them keep your dick sucking lips closed
> *


you took the money D...You know it but now you are so deep in those lies of yours that you believe them...Real sad man...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Dec 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9461870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9462026
> *come on bitch expose your self as what you are LIERS said i took money from danny i have never even did business with danny  :uh:  so everyone see all the lies
> *



hey stop talking to you wife here talk like a man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 10:51 PM~9462052
> *If you say so...at least i know my company is doing just fine, i'm still waiting for you to "put me out of business"..guess it was just more bullshit eh, lmao
> oh and speaking of people actually "building" bikes...I think you typed it wrong..what you do is spelled "assembling" not building.
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhhhhh snap...D gets exposed once again... :0


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

this is still going on damn


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 15 2007, 10:55 PM~9462075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lolow please, go back to off topic you smilie king... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

"HOWARD THE FUCKIN DUCK" JUST INVADED THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9462069
> *there you go again talking out the side of your neck and i only called 2 times if that cause i was not going to pay the charges  oh ok homie you talking nothing but shit out the side of your neck  :uh:  it really look cool for a club to out of no where just start running people down hmmm you all are fucking jokes fuck you and dave and gotti you all can suck my dick and get off my nuts
> *


hey you talk about 3 real lowrier guy they are there not for the money they are there because they love lowriding and they build something


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 09:51 PM~9462052
> *If you say so...at least i know my company is doing just fine, i'm still waiting for you to "put me out of business"..guess it was just more bullshit eh, lmao
> oh and speaking of people actually "building" bikes...I think you typed it wrong..what you do is spelled "assembling" not building.
> 
> ...


dude i never said that i called your bitch ass out and chuck even said he did not say that :uh: if you have something to say lets meet bitch i will punk you out like the bitch you are :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:50 PM~9462046
> *little midgets are wacking off to this thread as we speak!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:59 PM~9462099
> *dude i never said that i called your bitch ass out and chuck even said he did not say that  :uh: if you have something to say lets meet bitch i will punk you out like the bitch you are  :uh:
> *


lmao..whatever you say dude. go assemble some more crap :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 10:49 PM~9462042
> *yea ok bitch  <------- hahahahahahaha mofo plz that akll u can say... u bitched everytime u got exposed..what about the time ..jen, todds sister pulled outa buisness wit u..dammmm she probably couldnt take ur bs an shit i dont blame her...or everytime u had a disagreement wit a club member..u d call me an id have to listen to ur bs talkin an ud pm me call me dogg..i need to talk to u...fck u bitch..i was always nice to u ..when u disrispect the lux an act all hard...i need to step in an spit the real shit
> :angry:
> *


REALLLLLLLLLLLL TALKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK... :0 :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 11:59 PM~9462094
> *lolow please, go back to off topic you smilie king... :biggrin:
> *


* :uh: LET THIS STUPID NO SENCE ARGUEING BULL SHIT END ....WTF ARE YOU GUYS 2 YEARS OLD :uh: :dunno: *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I think everyone on here has a lot to say. If anyone needs to let off some steam, I'm here for ya so....

Get at me!! 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: had to do it!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 11:01 PM~9462106
> *lmao..whatever you say dude. go assemble some more crap  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9462069
> *there you go again talking out the side of your neck and i only called 2 times if that cause i was not going to pay the charges  oh ok homie you talking nothing but shit out the side of your neck  :uh:  it really look cool for a club to out of no where just start running people down hmmm you all are fucking jokes fuck you and dave and gotti you all can suck my dick and get off my nuts
> *


You just mad cause you're getting exposed man...Don't get upset D, kids that you put to sleep with your manipulating words will still ''get at you'' bro... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 10:59 PM~9462097
> *"HOWARD THE FUCKIN DUCK" JUST INVADED THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9462110
> *I think everyone on here has a lot to say. If anyone needs to let off some steam, I'm here for ya so....
> 
> Get at me!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9462110
> *I think everyone on here has a lot to say. If anyone needs to let off some steam, I'm here for ya so....
> 
> Get at me!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHY DO SOME TOPICS GET DELETED, WAY EASIER THAN THIS ONE??

SOMEONE PLEASE DELETE THIS SHIT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9462109
> * :uh: LET THIS STUPID NO SENCE ARGUEING BULL SHIT END ....WTF ARE YOU GUYS 2 YEARS OLD :uh: :dunno:
> *


off topic fokker... :uh: :roflmao: And you're hurting my eyes with those bold letters... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:07 PM~9462138
> *WHY DO SOME TOPICS GET DELETED, WAY EASIER THAN THIS ONE??
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE DELETE THIS SHIT
> *


naw man let big D get exposed..hes a fraud an joke an ppl need to know who the fck there doin buisness with..a fckn con artist..that aint even really good at it..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

clown is a cheap 2 dollar hustler and always will be


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:07 PM~9462138
> *WHY DO SOME TOPICS GET DELETED, WAY EASIER THAN THIS ONE??
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE DELETE THIS SHIT
> *


why bro, so D can go on conning people and bullshitting all of us?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 10:01 PM~9462106
> *lmao..whatever you say dude. go assemble some more crap  :thumbsup:
> *


suck dick and hide behind your comp you fucking bitch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Dec 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9462151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I JUST THINK THAT YOUR POINT HAS BEEN MADE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 15 2007, 11:09 PM~9462154
> *suck dick and hide behind your comp you fucking bitch
> *


nah, i got shows to go to. gotta sell product..meet customers..and show off the newest stuff i've BUILT. 

how come you don't have a car yet? chuck wont build one for you? lmfao


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:12 PM~9462164
> *I JUST THINK THAT YOUR POINT HAS BEEN MADE.
> *


ya i hope so


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

jusdeez is right, this has gone on far enough fellas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 11:12 PM~9462165
> *nah, i got shows to go to. gotta sell product..meet customers..and show off the newest stuff i've BUILT.
> 
> how come you don't have a car yet? chuck wont build one for you? lmfao
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462191
> *jusdeez is right, this has gone on far enough fellas
> *


Maybe but that topic should be pinned!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck str8 wacknn


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 11:19 PM~9462204
> *Maybe but that topic should be pinned!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im done here.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

this topic is full of bullshit it needs deleted


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 11:39 PM~9462298
> *this topic is full of bullshit it needs deleted
> *


It's a topic about a con-artist that got exposed...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:39 PM~9462298
> *this topic is full of bullshit it needs deleted
> *


it *TURLY *is :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Fuck what you guys think about D he is a pretty cool guy he has never fucking done shit for the guys that know him and talk to him you know what I am talking about.He hooks up LIL with cheap deal.For you haters out there you do not no shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 10:43 PM~9462322
> *Fuck what you guys think about D he is a pretty cool Iguy he has never fucking done shit to me for the guys that know him and talk to him you know what I am talking about.For you haters out there you do not no shit.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 15 2007, 11:43 PM~9462322
> *Fuck what you guys think about D he is a pretty cool Iguy he has never fucking done shit to me for the guys that know him and talk to him you know what I am talking about.For you haters out there you do not no shit.
> *


good for you kid...Now I'm done for the night...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

over


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ok lets wrap it up fellas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

over


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gone


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

Get at me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Dec 16 2007, 12:16 AM~9462448
> *Get at me
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:07 AM~9462138
> *WHY DO SOME TOPICS GET DELETED, WAY EASIER THAN THIS ONE??
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE DELETE THIS SHIT
> *


cause the mod dosent like Darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Dec 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9462151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there you go again on my nuts :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

STFU up you fucking loser. You business is wack and I doubt you make money with that shit. Your just riding the gravy train with the faced parts business. You dont even like faced parts. seriously the best thing you can do is just leave the lowrider business alone. You will never have anything worth being called a lowrider. Your a disgrace and an embarrassment to lowriding. Its sad when a club kicks you out for not having shit. take your sorry ass to myspace and hustle the kids with your bullshit ideas and raffles. Fucking selling pornos and Playstations you fucking cheap 2 dollar fleamarket hustler. "oh Im riding your nuts". Fool your probably sold your nuts like you sell every thing else


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 03:06 AM~9463173
> *who am i conning bitch no  one LUX guys said i am steal show proof you ****** ass bitch show proof where i ripped off one person you can not cause all you guys is talking shit out the side of your neck  :uh:
> yo go ride on someones else's dick homie cause you can not be building anything if you have BIG D in your mouth
> dude everyone sees it how it is jealous cause my business is doing good everyone of my customers have not bitch i have never sold you anything all you have said was BS and LIES where is the proof some on DAVE where did i steal money you fucking fake ass bitchs
> ...


ah man stop calling people fat, fake, liers, bullshitters and so on D...This is all you you're describing here...You got exposed period....People on here are starting to see you for what you really are man...People don't hate on you cause your buisiness is booming (that's what you say anyway) or they are jealous of you, they don't like you because you are a fraud on every aspect to this game...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 03:06 AM~9463173
> *yes i had chuck help me build my cars and i sold him the lincoln so there you going trying to act hard go back to your models little boy and we will see each other e-ville is not that big ******
> *


It's not like you are even welcome at any shows around here anyway..let alone have anything to bring. I doubt i'll be seeing you anytime soon, lmao.

and at least i'm building shit. Not only do i build models, i also got a REAL CAR which I WORK ON myself. as well as do quite a few car audio installs all the time. what have you done in the past x number of years? put together a bike with stock ass parts? watch chuck fix your car every weekend? Eat double cheeseburgers for breakfast?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 01:15 AM~9462808
> *cause the mod dosent like Darren
> *


I'm not the only mod for this forum.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 11:24 AM~9458891
> *Ok I know D has been asking us about ideas about a t-shirt for his buisiness so instead of fucking around on here, I decided to help him out...So here it is guys:
> 
> Ok I'm gonna be serious here for a minute and try to contribute to this t-shirt thing...I got different models and ideas...First t-shirt is a beautiful white t-shirt with black letters. It is the ''I'm a no contest'' t-shirt...
> ...


bwahahahahahhhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+Dec 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9459045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahhahaha gayside gangsta


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: abel, MR.559, SIC'N'TWISTED

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 12:38 PM~9464169
> *okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM  PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................
> *



Real Talk!!!!!!!!! D is finally getting exposed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 16 2007, 11:33 AM~9464132
> *
> *


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

wow this is still going on damn


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 01:43 PM~9464196
> *congrats :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 11:38 AM~9464169
> *okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM  PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................
> *


NO! "YOUR A HATER> HATE HATE. You just jealous of all his success. HATER HATER HATER"


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 12:38 PM~9464169
> *okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM  PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................
> *


these people should come out and tell their stories cause I heard a shit load myself... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 12:46 PM~9464213
> *NO! "YOUR A HATER> HATE HATE. You just jealous of all his success. HATER HATER HATER"
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9462164
> *I JUST THINK THAT YOUR POINT HAS BEEN MADE.
> *



locked for no one else can post, but pin it so everyone can see?

:dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 16 2007, 12:55 PM~9464289
> *locked for no one else can post, but pin it so everyone can see?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


other people should be able to post their horror stories dealing with D...


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ive think weve seen enough horror stories for one topic here man


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 11:38 AM~9464169
> *okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM  PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................
> *


REAL MUTHA********************TALK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9464331
> *REAL MUTHA********************TALK
> *


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

DAMN THIS FOO STR8CLOW'N SURE LOOK SHADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 11:38 AM~9464169
> *okay, i've kept my mouth shut long enough....here it goes Darren you did take me for money man, i sent you money for a set a forks in the first few months i was a lay it low member, i wanted them for the original bike that was stolen, you never came through.....you gave me a bunch of lies and excuses and ignored alot of my pm's....if i remember correctly it was something about you couldn't get ahold of your parts cutter, even his wife didn't kow where he was and some other stories...i did ask for money back but again with some sob story ....hell no big deal to me.......I TOLD SOME LAYIT LOW MEMBERS WHO ARE MY GOOD FRIENDS AND ARE ACTIVE BIKE BUILDERS WHAT HAPPEND BUT I CHOOSE NOT TO DRAG THEM INTO THIS......WHY DO YOU THINK I DONT LIKE YOU, DO THINK I JUST PICKED A RANDOM  PERSON AND SAID IM NOT GOING TO LIKE THS GUY. THINK ABOUT IT MAN......................
> *


CAUGHT homie i did not sell parts back them bitch i did not start selling parts till ocr 2005 and i have never sold one thang you bitch cause you a re a str8 bitch so show proof bitch come on with more of your LIE'S my first customer on LIL was LOWRIDERMIKE so yea come on homie any more lie it shows what kind of people are in LUX when they LIE just to mkae a person look bad :uh:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

oh shit here we go again
DING DING DING


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 01:56 PM~9464618
> *CAUGHT homie i did not sell parts back them bitch i did not start selling parts till ocr 2005 and i have never sold one thang you bitch cause you a re a str8 bitch so show proof bitch come on with more of your LIE'S my first customer on LIL was LOWRIDERMIKE so yea come on homie any more lie it shows what kind of people are in LUX when they LIE just to mkae a person look bad :uh:
> *


damn D you never stop with your lies and bs...Stop it already bro... :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 01:56 PM~9464618
> *CAUGHT homie i did not sell parts back them bitch i did not start selling parts till ocr 2005 and i have never sold one thang you bitch cause you a re a str8 bitch so show proof bitch come on with more of your LIE'S my first customer on LIL was LOWRIDERMIKE so yea come on homie any more lie it shows what kind of people are in LUX when they LIE just to mkae a person look bad :uh:
> *


WATCH IT D, THIS IS NOT ABOUT A CLUB, THIS IS ABOUT PEOPLE TALKIN!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*i am sorry but i have never stole one fucking $$$$ from one person thats not me i am sorry if you did it you can show proof cause there is no proof cause it never happen BITCH i have 100% feedback good homie so i keep it that way i have gave shit away and hooked up everyone who as ordered from me so you trying to know me cause i am doing good with out LUX well you and your ****** ass liers can leave my name your mouth and stop with the lie :angry: *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 01:56 PM~9464618
> *CAUGHT homie i did not sell parts back them bitch i did not start selling parts till ocr 2005 and i have never sold one thang you bitch cause you a re a str8 bitch so show proof bitch come on with more of your LIE'S my first customer on LIL was LOWRIDERMIKE so yea come on homie any more lie it shows what kind of people are in LUX when they LIE just to mkae a person look bad :uh:
> *


IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING AND BUIS IS GOOD...THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY TO PEEPS...PRO-LONGING THIS THREAD IS JUST MAKING BUIS LOOK BAD ANYHOW..... SURE STAND UP FOR YOURSELF...BUT D DAMN DOG...REMAIN MODEST SOMETIMES AND BE THE BIGGER PERSON!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 16 2007, 02:00 PM~9464633
> *WATCH IT D, THIS IS NOT ABOUT A CLUB, THIS IS ABOUT PEOPLE TALKIN!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 02:01 PM~9464640
> *i am sorry but i have never stole one fucking $$$$ from one person thats not me i am sorry if you did it you can show proof cause there is no proof cause it never happen BITCH i have 100% feedback good homie so i keep it that way i have gave shit away and hooked up everyone who as ordered from me so you trying to know me cause i am doing good with out LUX well you and your ****** ass liers can leave my name your mouth and stop with the lie :angry:
> *


hahaha you believe your own lies now D...Damnnnnnnnnn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 01:02 PM~9464649
> *IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING AND BUIS IS GOOD...THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY TO PEEPS...PRO-LONGING THIS THREAD IS JUST MAKING BUIS LOOK BAD ANYHOW..... SURE STAND UP FOR YOURSELF...BUT D DAMN DOG...REMAIN MODEST SOMETIMES AND BE THE BIGGER PERSON!!
> *


i let everything go till they told a good friend of mine that i stole money from then sorry i will speak up for that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

D is this guy a hater too and a lier? I found this on another topic??? :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 02:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 02:08 PM~9464679
> *D is this guy a hater too and a lier? I found this on another topic??? :cheesy:
> *


THERES A FEEBACK FORUM FOR PEEPS WHO WOULD LIKE TO BITCH WHO DONE BUIS ON THE LAYITLOW....WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT PEEPS IS GONNA, WOULD HAVE, COULD HAVE!

YALL GOT FEEDBACK TAKE THIS CHIT TO THE FEEDBACK FORUM!!

MOVE THIS BITCH!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 01:11 PM~9464696
> *THERES A FEEBACK FORUM FOR PEEPS WHO WOULD LIKE TO BITCH WHO DONE BUIS ON THE LAYITLOW....WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT PEEPS IS GONNA, WOULD HAVE, COULD HAVE!
> 
> YALL GOT FEEDBACK TAKE THIS CHIT TO THE FEEDBACK FORUM!!
> ...


yea but you better have proof before you do that :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 11:56 AM~9464618
> *CAUGHT homie i did not sell parts back them bitch i did not start selling parts till ocr 2005 and i have never sold one thang you bitch cause you a re a str8 bitch so show proof bitch come on with more of your LIE'S my first customer on LIL was LOWRIDERMIKE so yea come on homie any more lie it shows what kind of people are in LUX when they LIE just to mkae a person look bad :uh:
> *


YOUR RIGHT YOU DIDNT SELL PARTS, BUT YOU SAID YOU DID AND TOOK MY MONEY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:11 PM~9464696
> *THERES A FEEBACK FORUM FOR PEEPS WHO WOULD LIKE TO BITCH WHO DONE BUIS ON THE LAYITLOW....WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT PEEPS IS GONNA, WOULD HAVE, COULD HAVE!
> 
> YALL GOT FEEDBACK TAKE THIS CHIT TO THE FEEDBACK FORUM!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 01:14 PM~9464717
> *YOUR RIGHT YOU DIDNT SELL PARTS, BUT  YOU SAID YOU DID AND TOOK MY MONEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude you are str8 funny now sorry homie come up with some more lies


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Dec 16 2007, 10:38 AM~9464169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK WHEN I JOINED LAYIT LOW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 01:18 PM~9464736
> *LOOK WHEN I JOINED LAYIT LOW
> *


ok i ask who thang show proof your shut up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 12:20 PM~9464747
> *ok i ask who thang show proof your shut up
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 02:21 PM~9464748
> *
> *


x2


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hes speaking in tongues, hallelujah!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

D is this guy a hater too and a lier? I found this on another topic??? :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 02:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes hes hater too. yealous of the success


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHY YALL WAIT SO LONG TO BITCH BOUT SOME ONES BUIS FROM 2 YRS AGO..

THATS FUNNY!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 02:20 PM~9464747
> *ok i ask who thang show proof your shut up
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:27 PM~9464780
> *WHY YALL WAIT SO LONG TO BITCH BOUT SOME ONES BUIS FROM 2 YRS AGO..
> 
> THATS FUNNY!
> *


because we are all haters...Ask D, he'll tell you... :roflmao: 

Cause we're sick and tired of his crap and now we got about enough of his crap and bs...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 02:30 PM~9464794
> *because we are all haters...Ask D, he'll tell you... :roflmao:
> 
> Cause we're sick and tired of his crap and now we got about enough of his crap and bs...
> *


DONT FUCK WITH HIM.....PLAIN AND SIMPLE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:11 PM~9464696
> *THERES A FEEBACK FORUM FOR PEEPS WHO WOULD LIKE TO BITCH WHO DONE BUIS ON THE LAYITLOW....WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT PEEPS IS GONNA, WOULD HAVE, COULD HAVE!
> 
> YALL GOT FEEDBACK TAKE THIS CHIT TO THE FEEDBACK FORUM!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 01:29 PM~9464790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK I ASK ONE THANG SHOW PROOF thats what i ment to say :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:31 PM~9464800
> *DONT FUCK WITH HIM.....PLAIN AND SIMPLE
> *


yeah but this thread is meant to warn other people of this chronic con-artist bro...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 02:33 PM~9464810
> *yeah but this thread is meant to warn other people of this chronic con-artist bro...
> *



*MOVE THIS BITCH TO THE
FEED BACK THREAD!!!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 01:33 PM~9464810
> *yeah but this thread is meant to warn other people of this chronic con-artist bro...
> *


still can not show here i CONNED anyone lmfao now this is getting funny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I demand a IP ban!!!! :biggrin: or least outcast him with the donks :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*D is this guy a hater too and a lier? I found this on another topic???* :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 02:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:34 PM~9464817
> *
> MOVE THIS BITCH TO THE
> FEED BACK THREAD!!!!!
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahahhahah


editowned


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Dec 16 2007, 01:15 AM~9462808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an this foo was givin so many fckn chances..but u got exposed for the liar u are..



> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Dec 16 2007, 11:20 AM~9463842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fck yaaaaaaaaaaa get this mofo outa here..  D u brought all this on urself


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:34 PM~9464817
> *
> MOVE THIS BITCH TO THE
> FEED BACK THREAD!!!!!
> ...



HAHAHHAAHAHA


:uh: I GOT YOU ATTENTION! BE REAL BOUT IT! PUT IT IN ITS PLACE!!

MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE AN ADMIN SENT AN EMAIL WITH THE BOGUS POLE SNIPPET


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:48 PM~9464869
> *HAHAHHAAHAHA
> :uh:  I GOT YOU ATTENTION! BE REAL BOUT IT! PUT IT IN ITS PLACE!!
> 
> ...


bro why do you care? Just don't read this topic...You don't have to read it...This is here to warn people about good old D and his bullshit stories and shady buisiness...Less people go to the feedback topic...More people will see this here...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 02:48 PM~9464869
> *HAHAHHAAHAHA
> :uh:  I GOT YOU ATTENTION! BE REAL BOUT IT! PUT IT IN ITS PLACE!!
> 
> ...


there's only one admin..gary. he's well aware of D...i'm sure of that.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 02:50 PM~9464884
> *bro why do you care? Just don't read this topic...You don't have to read it...This is here to warn people about good old D and his bullshit stories and shady buisiness...Less people go to the feedback topic...More people will see this here...
> *


THERES A PLACE FOR IT......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9464891
> *there's only one admin..gary. he's well aware of D...i'm sure of that.
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9464891
> *there's only one admin..gary. he's well aware of D...i'm sure of that.
> *


:0 somebody gonna get a hurt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 16 2007, 01:50 PM~9464884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit hno: gary will hopefully give him the








or he just walks away and never comes back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9464891
> *there's only one admin..gary. he's well aware of D...i'm sure of that.
> *



I SURE HE IS....IM SURE HE IS!

SEEMS LIKE YALL HAVE MORE THAN BUIS ISSUES...*MORE LIKE PERSONAL ISSUES...*

THATS WHATS FUCKING UP THE THREADS!

BUISNESS FEEDBACK PUT THIS IN THE FEEDBACK  

IF ITS PERSONAL...TAKE IT TO OFFTOPIC


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Really you guys are just embrasing your culb your not embrassing d he dose not give a shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*i am done with this now we will see how long people talk shit after i leave lol *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife+Dec 16 2007, 01:57 PM~9464923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to be this is your revenue. with out layitlow there would be no wicked/dlk/dle what ever your shit it


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9464923
> *Really you guys are just embrasing your culb your not embrassing d he dose not give a shit
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9464924
> *i am done with this now we will see how long people talk shit after i leave lol
> *


they will for a long time D cause you will certainly be part of the bullshitting/lying all of fame one day... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9464923
> *Really you guys are just embrasing your culb your not embrassing d he dose not give a shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9464924
> *i am done with this now we will see how long people talk shit after i leave lol
> *


it's easier for you to leave than face the truth about your shady character!
:uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 03:01 PM~9464950
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SOUNDS PERSONAL TO ME....

YOU BOUGHT FROM D BEFORE????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 03:03 PM~9464964
> *SOUNDS PERSONAL TO ME....
> 
> YOU BOUGHT FROM D BEFORE????????
> *


No sir but he conned his way into our club and I've seen him deal with one of my members and it was not easy...Read the whole thread bro and then you'll see what I mean...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 16 2007, 03:03 PM~9464960
> *it's easier for you to leave than face the truth about your shady character!
> :uh:
> *


YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM D?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 03:05 PM~9464977
> *No sir but he conned his way into our club and I've seen him deal with one of my members and it was not easy...Read the whole thread bro and then you'll see what I mean...
> *


IM AWARE....SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL ISSUE....HENCE NO RELATION TO BUISNESS...

HOW LONG AGO WAS THIS?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

drama..
too much bullshit for me to read...

wtf is this topic about now


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 16 2007, 03:03 PM~9464960
> *it's easier for you to leave than face the truth about your shady character!
> :uh:
> *


x2..like a fckn man instead of a homofied bitch


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2007, 03:07 PM~9464988
> *drama..
> too much bullshit for me to read...
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 03:07 PM~9464987
> *IM AWARE....SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL ISSUE....HENCE NO RELATION TO BUISNESS...
> 
> HOW LONG AGO WAS THIS?
> *


less than a year ago and the reason why I did not want to say anything is because I did not want to make waves withing the club and when I saw him lately running his mouth like he was when he was with us, I decided to speak my mind and what I've seen and know...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2007, 03:05 PM~9464977
> *No sir but he conned his way into our club and I've seen him deal with one of my members and it was not easy...Read the whole thread bro and then you'll see what I mean...
> *


fck ya ..pancho had a fckn mess wit that foo..tryin to sell him pumps an comin up with mad excuses about shippin an bs..i mean daves got 12-13 bike members in his chapter..an damm right hed never let them do buisness wit D..we jus want to warn the other yunger builders about this foo..an this is where they read not the feedback section..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 01:09 PM~9465001
> *
> *


yea... im done here.. ill still do business with him...
his prices are good.. and hes always came through for me..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 16 2007, 03:11 PM~9465008
> *fck ya ..pancho had a fckn mess wit that foo..tryin to sell him pumps an comin up with mad excuses about shippin an bs..i mean daves got 12-13 bike members in his chapter..an damm right hed never let them do buisness wit D..we jus want to warn the other yunger builders about this foo..an this is where they read not the feedback section..
> *


I THINK THE ONLY TRUTH THATS COMES OUT IS PERSONAL ISSUES....


IM SURE YOU DID YOUR J O B WARNING PEEPS A YR LATE AND ALL!



PINN THIS MUG :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 03:17 PM~9465030
> *I THINK THE ONLY TRUTH THATS COMES OUT IS PERSONAL ISSUES....
> IM SURE YOU DID YOUR J O B WARNING PEEPS A YR LATE AND ALL!
> PINN THIS MUG :cheesy:
> *


every business deal is personal. This is one person..not some corporation.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9465049
> *every business deal is personal. This is one person..not some corporation.
> *



MEH....THE REAL TRUTH IS OUT 



I BELIEVE YOU MISSUNDERSTOOD:

YOU MEAN GROUP EFFORT VENDETTA ON PERSONAL ISSUE WITH ONE BUIS TRANSACTION OVER A YR AGO THROUGH ONE INDIVDUAL...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2007, 03:24 PM~9465060
> *MEH....THE REAL TRUTH IS OUT
> I BELIEVE YOU MISSUNDERSTOOD:
> 
> ...


ah..no. this isn't some sorta conspiracy you fruit :uh: the one person..is D. 

it was just a matter of time before he was figured out.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 16 2007, 03:44 PM~9465143
> *ah..no. this isn't some sorta conspiracy you fruit  :uh:  the one person..is D.
> 
> it was just a matter of time before he was figured out.
> *


YOU DISRESPECTING ME....LOL

JOKE


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

: STLLO64

u should get big lux in here an let him go off :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I'm getting too many complaints from this topic. Not enough respect in here.


----------

